# 01/17 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Bex/Bliss Steel Cage Showdown



## TD Stinger

Some weeks it's great, Some weeks it's just good.

But I always expect a solid show on Tuesday nights and expect nothing less here.


----------



## chrispepper

Hoping for two things: womens title match is the main event, and we get Mickie's debut. I think both are likely.


----------



## DammitChrist

- Will Becky Lynch or Alexa Bliss survive the steel cage match with the women's title on the line?
- Will the Wyatt Family be able to get along for tonight?
- Will Dolph Ziggler continue to take out his anger on others?
- Will the Miz finally get the better of Dean Ambrose?
- Will James Ellsworth finally get that kiss from Carmella that he craves very well?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Strategize

I dunno if even want Mickie atm to be honest, no doubt she'd be yet another old timer coming in to steal a mania spot. 

Anyway, as far the Alexa/Becky match goes my expectations are almost low as you can get after their last bout.

So on the positive side, I guess that makes it difficult for them to disappoint...I hope.


----------



## wwe9391

Shane announcement better not be him entering the rumble


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Time for Becky to reign supreme. :becky2


----------



## Pongo

TD Stinger said:


> Some weeks it's great, Some weeks it's just good.
> 
> But I always expect a solid show on Tuesday nights and expect nothing less here.


yeah but i hope they start to show some balls with the storylines. They played many things safe and it's understandable kicking off the brand that way, it's wrestlemania season though i want more


----------



## A-C-P

Time to start getting ready for THE BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## Dibil13

Mickie tonight pls.




wwe9391 said:


> Shane announcement better not be him entering the rumble


You mean you don't want to see wrestlers selling Shane's KO punches?:summer2


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

It's Tuesday and Becky's going to C Alexa Next. 










Can't wait.:mark:


----------



## NieNie

ThEmB0neZ said:


> It's Tuesday and Becky's going to C Alexa Next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait.:mark:


Early word is that Becky will lose and turn heel.


----------



## Brock

"HUGE ANNOUNCEMENT"

:hmm


----------



## TKOW

Maybe the announcement has something to do with Kurt Angle? Smackdown was "his" brand.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Time for some Vitamin Orton:lenny


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

TKOW said:


> Maybe the announcement has something to do with Kurt Angle? Smackdown was "his" brand.


Exactly, that would be great.


----------



## DoubtGin

Spoiler: Spoiler



Mickie James backstage at tonight's SmackDown


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

NieNie said:


> Early word is that Becky will lose and turn heel.


Yea no. It's to early to turn her heel. She's too over as a babyface and too likable. Plus there would be too many heels. Though i'm sure that WWE wants Nikki to be the #1 face, so they might try to eliminate the competition(Becky).


----------



## Crasp

Pretty hyped for the show tonight. Still feels weird saying that about a WWE show in recent times.


----------



## Mox Girl

Almost time for my weekly dose of Dean :woo I wonder what he and Miz will get up to this week. I'd like to see Dean wrestle though lol.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa has been awesome as the champ. Perfect for it ATM. So I'm hoping she retains. And holds it for a while. I don't think Becky needs the title per say.

Looking forward to Bliss/Becky Steel Cage Clearly. Continuation of Wyatts/Orton. Heel Ziggler. Cena/Styles. Nikkis shorts . SD for me is a far superior show to Raw ATM. I find myself getting hyped for SD. Raw it's like ehh.


----------



## Kratosx23

Fully expecting this huge announcement to be nothing.


----------



## TD Stinger

Wishful thinking, but maybe Shane's announcement is the acquisition of a certain "free agent"....








Oh who am I kidding, it'll probably amount to nothing.


----------



## Not Lying

So, any chance Paige ends up as La Luchadora :lmao ? Nope? GREAT  
Hope to see Mickie !


----------



## Meeki

Huge announcement is going to be nothing serious otherwise it'd be hyped up more


----------



## Hawkke

Saw that title as Sex Bliss Steel Cage!

Then I saw it wasn't.


----------



## 307858

Hopefully La Luchadora is Evil Emma.
Emma can cite Emmalina as a decoy to throw Becky off. She can cite Becky as the reason for her absence. Emma can say she was waiting for the right moment to screw Becky. Emma and Alexa can torture Becky and taunt her because she's got no one to save her. Bryan books Becky vs EmmAlexa at the Rumble. Before the match starts, Alexa taunts Becky for not having found a partner. Then Mickie finally comes out to prove Alexa's statement wrong
, teaming up with Lynch to win. Storyline wise, Mickie helping Alexa makes no sense unless Alexa has Mickie spellbound (Mickie believes Alexa is Trish and that she has a shot with her)

The end goal at WrestleMania is Alexa vs Becky vs Nikki vs Mickie in a ladder match for the Smackdown Women's Championship. You need to plant seeds now. Have Nikki reject Becky's request to help because Natalya is her priority. Have Mickie steal Becky's thunder and score the pinfall on Alexa. 

I hope Smackdown gets some Hall of Fame attention too. Raw shouldn't get all the spotlight.


----------



## DoubtGin

I think they will go for Nikki vs Mickie at one point so I expect Nikki to win the title off Alexa until (or at) WM.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

heel_turn said:


> Hopefully La Luchadora is Evil Emma.
> Emma can cite Emmalina as a decoy to throw Becky off. She can cite Becky as the reason for her absence. Emma can say she was waiting for the right moment to screw Becky. Emma and Alexa can torture Becky and taunt her because she's got no one to save her. Bryan books Becky vs EmmAlexa at the Rumble. Before the match starts, Alexa taunts Becky for not having found a partner. Then Mickie finally comes out to prove Alexa's statement wrong
> , teaming up with Lynch to win. Storyline wise, Mickie helping Alexa makes no sense unless Alexa has Mickie spellbound (Mickie believes Alexa is Trish and that she has a shot with her)
> 
> The end goal at WrestleMania is Alexa vs Becky vs Nikki vs Mickie in a ladder match for the Smackdown Women's Championship. You need to plant seeds now. Have Nikki reject Becky's request to help because Natalya is her priority. Have Mickie steal Becky's thunder and score the pinfall on Alexa.
> 
> I hope Smackdown gets some Hall of Fame attention too. Raw shouldn't get all the spotlight.












to bad WWE will go the complete opposite:frown2:


----------



## Alright_Mate

A lot of potential going into tonight.

This announcement.
Becky vs Alexa in a cage match, I'm fully expecting Mickie to return tonight, it would be the perfect time.
What will happen next with Wyatt, Orton & Harper.

A lot of things to look forward to but I'm fully expecting a few let downs tbh. I really hope Alexa & Becky deliver, their matches have been a complete mixture so far, Glasgow one was good, last one was crap. Shane announcement could literally be anything, no point getting our hopes up on that though.


----------



## notalius

SD going back to tv 14


----------



## AngryConsumer

If this announcement is Shane entering the Royal Rumble, I'll lose my shit.


----------



## jayman321

Lets goooooo.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Where is SDL from tonight? Memphis because of the King's Court?


----------



## 3ku1

notalius said:


> SD going back to tv 14


May as well.


----------



## StylesP1

So happy I'm off tonight and get to watch SDL! Sucks having to watch on DVR and stay away from the forums because of spoilers.


----------



## Pongo

StylesP1 said:


> So happy I'm off tonight and get to watch SDL! Sucks having to watch on DVR and stay away from the forums because of spoilers.


now let's hope it's a good episode :shane2


----------



## wwe9391

I sware Shanes announcement better not mess up the face that runs the place plans for the rumble.


----------



## AngryConsumer

wwe9391 said:


> I sware Shanes announcement better not mess up the face that runs the place plans for the rumble.


Please God, don't let Styles succumb to a Shane McMahon match at WM. fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## wkc_23

SDL hasn't started yet and it's already better than RAW.


----------



## wwe9391

this 4 man annonce team is horrible


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

"Women's Smackdown Championship"

JBL is already on fire.


----------



## SureUmm

Have a striking feeling that Shane is going back to his home planet after tonight.


----------



## StylesP1

Pongo said:


> now let's hope it's a good episode :shane2


No worries there. SDL delivers a good show 9 out of 10 times it seems.


----------



## DammitChrist

Wait until they begin starting a 5-man commentary team :lol


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Shane is defo entering the rumble


----------



## Phaedra

YAAAY, it's TUEDSAY NIGHT BAYBAY! lol

he's entering isn't he ... le sigh.


----------



## dclikewah

Think Steph shows up tonight to take credit for the main event and start spouting off about the womens revolution?


----------



## Mainboy

Interesting.


----------



## starsfan24

That's the big announcement?


----------



## wkc_23

Elimination Chamber is back :mark:


----------



## wwetna1

wwe9391 said:


> this 4 man annonce team is horrible


I prefer it to when they had the 3 man booth. Muaro was tolerable with King talking over him, but when it got to be JBL, Otunga, and Mauro ... Muaro didn't know when to shut the fuck up over playing radio disc jockey. Now that someone else is talking his one liners, random pop culture references, and all is too much when it is doesn't get contained


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Phaedra said:


> YAAAY, it's TUEDSAY NIGHT BAYBAY! lol
> 
> he's entering isn't he ... le sigh.


Saw "BAYBAY" thought Adam Cole was mentioned, don't disappoint me like that again Phaedra.


----------



## Headliner

WWE title match at EC? I swore that would be a number 1 contenders match for a WWE title match at Mania. That's why I assumed a Raw guy was winning the Rumble.


----------



## dclikewah

Hmmm, the EC not for a #1 contender spot? SD rumble winner?


----------



## Phaedra

WHOA!!


----------



## AngryConsumer

:dance :dance :dance


----------



## StylesP1

The GOAT That Rocks The Boat:mark:


----------



## wwe9391

WOW some announcement and here comes the seeds being planted for AJ vs Shane fpalm


----------



## Regal Is Besmrched

And the seeds are officially planted for AJ/Shane at Mania.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Who needs booze when you got the A show.

Glad the Elimination Chamber lives on. Always been one of my favorites.


----------



## ElTerrible

wwe9391 said:


> WOW some announcement and here comes the seeds being planted for AJ vs Shane fpalm


Big fat UGH. There is the SD fail.


----------



## Hawkke

Well, looks like AJ Styles really is the face in this feud!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

AJ is just so cool, superstars lack that these days.


----------



## Griselda

Styles even getting cheered over Cool Dad Shane.


----------



## wkc_23

Impossible for AJ to get boo'd.


----------



## Prayer Police

I hope this doesn't lead to a AJ/Shane match at WM33.


----------



## AngryConsumer

wwe9391 said:


> WOW some announcement and here comes the seeds being planted for AJ vs Shane fpalm


:cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss:


----------



## TD_DDT

They don't want none!


----------



## Alright_Mate

Well we won't be getting Styles vs Cena then. 

Undertaker will probably be involved, hopefully Samoa Joe will be too.


----------



## ElTerrible

Only way this works is a Shane/Cena double turn. This just is completely out of nowhere and not in character with Shane´s work of the last few months.


----------



## Nicky Midss

FFS shane go away. enough of the mcmahons!


----------



## Meeki

Please god not AJ v Shane


----------



## Griselda

Cena dancing to the "John Cena sucks" chant. :lol


----------



## Hawkke

No no no AJ, Give Cena the title and send him to Japan to stay.. forever..


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Shane O with the heel promo here


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

@A-C-P, we missed ya with those drinks, man!! 

:liquor


----------



## Syaz3512

Uk championship is coming to smackdown live


----------



## SpeedStick

This is setting up Styles vs McMahon at Mania??


----------



## Nicky Midss

jorts are back? :facepalm


----------



## 3ku1

Cena, Aj, Styles haha


----------



## StylesP1

Meeki said:


> Please god not AJ v Shane


Maybe this will end up being AJ vs Joe after Shane recruits Joe to face him at WM? 

Fans would fall over themselves to watch a Joe/AJ feud in WWE.


----------



## wwf

The WWE championship should be a triple threat match. AJ Styles deserves to be in the main event.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Hahahaha...AJ!

Wait brother-in-law? Are Cena and Nikki "secretly" married?!?!


----------



## TD_DDT

Brother in law? What


----------



## Headliner

Miz and AJ vs Ambrose and Cena for tonight.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I miss Cena/Miz segments when Miz got the best of Cena!!!


----------



## Mordecay

Miz in the EC :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Pongo

TD_DDT said:


> Brother in law? What


bryan


----------



## wwetna1

Maryse looks good and damn those pants are skin tight


----------



## Alright_Mate

GOAT Miz time!!!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

I was afraid of this -- opening promo clusterfuck. Is this going anywhere?


----------



## StylesP1

TD_DDT said:


> Brother in law? What


Bryan is pretty much John's brother in law.


----------



## 3ku1

Maryse pheww


----------



## Lothario

Looking like a tag team main event tonight.


Also, @Dolorian it looks they actually _might_ be planning a AJ/Shane feud afterall :lmao


----------



## TD_DDT

Oh yeah, basically. Technically not but might as well be. Good catch boys.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Miz :kobelol


----------



## wkc_23

Miz :lol :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Miz hahahahahahahaha gottem'!!!


----------



## Prayer Police

AJ's face when Miz made fun of his hair


----------



## Lothario

:lmao Miz is destroying AJ.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

And Maryse is wearing way too much.


----------



## StylesP1

this is so good


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Miz is on fire :mark:


----------



## Dolorian

Lothario said:


> Also, @Dolorian it looks they actually _might_ be planning a AJ/Shane feud afterall :lmao


Oh my...:lol


----------



## wwetna1

Miz spits hot fire


----------



## 3ku1

Miz! :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Miz killing AJ. :lol


----------



## wkc_23

The Miz makes the mic his bitch.


----------



## Mordecay

I fucking love The Miz

Cena with the condescenting tone


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Bruh The Miz is on fire!!!!!!


----------



## Mainboy

:ha


----------



## MMM2909

Shut up, Cena


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

This is gooooooooooooooooood!!!!


----------



## Lothario

:banderas


----------



## wwe9391

HAHA Cena


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

WHAT A COMEBACK FROM AJ :mark:


----------



## Griselda

Lmao, Cena being an instigator.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Cena stirring the pot. :ha


----------



## wwetna1

Cena thun flipped the script totally. LMAO


----------



## Makehimdrinkit

Oh DAMN! AJ burned Miz!


----------



## 3ku1

This segment > Raw


----------



## SovereignVA

"I was beating John Cena before beating John Cena was cool." Nice line.

And Cena is being pretty funny.


----------



## Dolorian

Great and now the livestream has to die all of a sudden


----------



## Meeki

HAhaha wtf is Cena doing


----------



## JDP2016

Seriously. Does SDL need John Cena anymore?


----------



## Headliner

Glad I was wrong. Thought for sure it would be tag match playa. AJ vs Miz is interesting.

Fun segment with Cena instigating.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Oh damn, AJ! :lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

So what's the big fucking announcement?


----------



## the_hound

hahaha loved it


----------



## Phaedra

God Cena is such a fucking clown.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

AJ with the clapback.....and if John Cena don't shut his dumba** up. This aint a high school cafeteria.


----------



## Nicky Midss

kings court in 2017 :lol
\


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

FaceTime Heel said:


> Bruh The Miz is on fire!!!!!!


If Miz doesn't win the WWE title in 2017, it will be an all-time WWE failure.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Miz vs Styles, pass me the tissues and lube.


----------



## wkc_23

Oh shit, forgot about kings court.


----------



## dclikewah

John Cena the instigator is my favorite character ever. He should just stand out there as a hype man every time people are cutting a promo on each other.


----------



## Griselda

Oh my god, Ziggler PLEASE beat the living shit out of Lawler in his hometown!


----------



## StylesP1

That opening segment was just gold. Kudos to everyone in there.


----------



## Buster Baxter

Beat up Jawn Cena :lmao


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

GREAT OPENING SEGMENT


----------



## razzathereaver

I gotta say, Miz doesn't look out of place at all next to AJ and Cena. He looks like he belongs there.


----------



## TD_DDT

Miz is fire. Who the hell would of thought he'd be top 5 in the company going into 2017 a year ago?


----------



## Mordecay

Both got rekt, I loved it, good opening

And Lol at a sign with this image







even making it on tv


----------



## JDP2016

Jerry Lawler? What is this 2003?


----------



## SureUmm

AJ Styles saying "last time we were in Memphis, I knocked your teeth out!" in his southern accent made me feel like I time traveled.


----------



## Trophies

Lawler is gonna get the soul slapped outta him by Dolph tonight.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Oh my god, Ziggler PLEASE beat the living shit out of Lawler in his hometown!


YES!
YES!
YES!
YES!
YES!


----------



## Pongo

guys... was it dolph who elbowed jarry before his infarct?

anyway, the last segment started awkward but became hilarious pretty fast


----------



## SpeedStick

The Cleaner said:


> So what's the big fucking announcement?


Where all that talk about "elimination chamber" pretty much telling you the rumble winner is a RAW guy


----------



## TD Stinger

To everyone losing their minds over Shane vs. AJ, there hasn’t been one credible source to back that rumor. Hell, “rumors” months ago were Dean vs. Shane. So, lets all just calm down.

We got 3 months to Mania, and things will change a million times until then.


----------



## ElTerrible

Well that was kind of awkward, especially the start with Shane. Picked up, when Cena and Miz came in. I really hope they don´t go with Shane/AJ. That would be so bad. Give me Nakamura or Joe instead. Heck even Roode would be better.


----------



## wwe9391

Great opening segment. But FUCK FUCK FUCK Cant believe its gonna be AJ vs Shane at WM


----------



## Mra22

That was a lame announcement we already knew about the EC for months fpalm


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Great opening. Miz was amazing, absolutely owned Styles :lmao

Looking forward to this match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Oh my god, Ziggler PLEASE beat the living shit out of Lawler in his hometown!


Probably in bad taste but it would be so f*cking wicked and heelish if he did this to him


----------



## SureUmm

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Oh my god, Ziggler PLEASE beat the living shit out of Lawler in his hometown!


Ease up on the elbow drops though!


----------



## StylesP1

SpeedStick said:


> Where all that talk about "elimination chamber" pretty much telling you the rumble winner is a RAW guy


Not at all. Actually it did the opposite. People were expecting a #1 contender match in EC. Instead AJ is defending his title. That means a Smackdown guy could win the rumble just as much as a Raw guy.


----------



## dclikewah

The Cleaner said:


> So what's the big fucking announcement?


I guess the "breaking" news is about Elimination Chamber. You, know "breaking" news about the event I bought tickets to a month ago.


----------



## TD Stinger

If Cena stays ringside, booking 101 says Miz and AJ attack Cena, Ambrose helps Cena, and we get a tag team match later.

Ya know, Teddy Long booking.


----------



## Mainboy

So Taker, strowman or Balor for Rumble winner.


----------



## DammitChrist

Oh boy! Are they going to have Dolph Ziggler attack Jerry Lawler?? I can only imagine the heel heat he'll get :mark:


----------



## Pongo

Mra22 said:


> That was a lame announcement we already knew about the EC for months fpalm


most thought it was for the no1 contedership though


----------



## wwetna1

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Probably in bad taste but it would be so f*cking wicked and heelish if he did this to him


King still owned this year. When he said he had a heart attack after his last WWE match which was with Dolph Ziggler. "He couldn't even steal the show and beat me despite me having a foot in the grave"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Good opening segment and good match to start.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

☑ - In a beloved legend's hometown
☑ - WWE hyping up legend's return or special appearance.
☑ - Said legend to feature in prominent part of show
☑ - Former babyface turned heel to be on Legend's segment of show.

It's all confirmed, Jerry Lawler is getting a beat down from Dolph Ziggler tonight. :mark:


----------



## Irrelevant

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Probably in bad taste but it would be so f*cking wicked and heelish if he did this to him


Lol. It took me way too long to figure out this was a perfectly looping gif.


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

AMBROSE V. ORTON !!! HOLY SH*T !!!


----------



## wwe9391

Ambrose vs Orton :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Smackdown is BALLIN' tonight!


----------



## MMM2909

wow Dean vs Randy, i like it


----------



## JDP2016

Dean wants the IC title in blue. LOL


----------



## Mordecay

SD already better than RAW and RAW wasn't even that bad this week


----------



## TD Stinger

Dean vs. Randy, been a while since we’ve seen that one.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Ambrose vs Orton *Pulls out two extra tissues*


----------



## Jack the Ripper

Put the damn world title on Miz already, 

Everyone saw him and Styles in the ring at the same time, he was so much better than Styles in that opening segment, this guy has been the star of fkin SD since the brand split, put the title on him, him and Maryse are the best damn thing on SD currently, I'm the biggest Ambrose mark but Miz has been a lot better than Ambrose and anyone else, put the fkin title on him.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

OK, that ended up pretty good. Miz and AJ burned each other, Cena the instigator was cool, but the 'big announcement' was pretty lame.


----------



## wwetna1

Still say if Shane had a mania match it should be Ambrose in a street fight. Their punches are cringe both ways but they could work an even street fight since Shane is actually hardcore while Ambrose in WWE hardcore settings is cartoony


----------



## Phaedra

Miz isn't wrong either btw, when people talk about smackdown, they are talking about the miz


----------



## Mainboy

AJ v Miz

Ambrose v Orton

Bliss v lynch


----------



## Hawkke

Nice dodge there Cena... changes nothing, you're a hypocrite.


----------



## ElTerrible

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. That was also kinda random. I guess the EC will be Styles, Cena, Orton, Ambrose, Miz and Bray.


----------



## StylesP1

The Cleaner said:


> OK, that ended up pretty good. Miz and AJ burned each other, Cena the instigator was cool, but the 'big announcement' was pretty lame.


Announcing that Styles will put his title on the line is a pretty big announcement.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Calling Dean Ambrose the Lunatic Fringe is false advertising at this point. I'm still waiting impatiently for him to do something Moxley-lite.


----------



## TD Stinger

Now John, please stop shilling your silly animated movie.


----------



## wwetna1

I will legit laugh my ass off Miz copies AJ's drop down, leap frog, drop kick sequence


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Someone should ask Cena what happened to his ****** accent.


----------



## bradatar

Cena fuck off about your movie


----------



## AngryConsumer

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> AMBROSE V. ORTON !!! HOLY SH*T !!!


Yessssss. :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

Huh, this match has already gone longer than I thought it would. Figured they would have jumped Cena by now.


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm so hyped for Dean vs Randy :woo

Also Dean made me lol when he complained about IC title smelling, then Shane agreeing :lmao


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Styles is such a babyface lmao. How the fuck is this man a heel?


----------



## Lothario

FaceTime Heel said:


> Calling Dean Ambrose the Lunatic Fringe is false advertising at this point. I'm still waiting impatiently for him to do something Moxley-lite.


----------



## DammitChrist

Dean vs Randy will be sooooo good :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

AngryConsumer said:


> Yessssss. :mark:


I know for a fact we were just asking for this match a few weeks ago in the SD thread :lol gotta keep asking for AJ/Orton & Cole/Orton now :fingerscrossed


----------



## SureUmm

Such a stacked show, but it's like they're giving everything away. Ambrose vs. Orton is a Mania-caliber match, Miz vs. AJ is two guys who had the best 2016. At least it's heel vs. heel for now.


----------



## wwf

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Styles is such a babyface lmao. How the fuck is this man a heel?


They should just make him an official anti-hero like Stone Cold.


----------



## imthegame19

Wow this has potential to be great Smackdown! Miz/AJ and Dean/Orton are two PPV main event quality match ups! I'm excited for Orton/Ambrose for the first time since August 2014.


----------



## Hawkke

TD Stinger said:


> Now John, please stop shilling your silly animated movie.


Better idea, how about he quits WWE and fucks off.


----------



## scshaastin

Gotta admit the opener had a good hook into the next segment.


----------



## AngryConsumer

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I know for a fact we were just asking for this match a few weeks ago in the SD thread :lol gotta keep asking for AJ/Orton & Cole/Orton now :fingerscrossed


I was thinking the exact same thing! :lol :lol


----------



## Prayer Police

Miz stealing Bryan's moves again. Is this the closest thing we'll see to a Bryan/AJ match?


----------



## TD Stinger

Hawkke said:


> Better idea, how about he quits WWE and fucks off.


----------



## wwetna1

Bugs me Miz and AJ are color coordinated


----------



## 3ku1

Dean Orton! Shit they are booking SD LIKE a ppv. Bliss Becky too. Is it official. Is SD The A Show? Awkward..


----------



## wkc_23

Pele beauty.


----------



## Phaedra

I really need a commentary option that mutes just David Otunga what a fucking idiot.


----------



## Mordecay

Looking strong 101


----------



## wwetna1

What a way to take the f'n Pele kick fam, what a way

Reminds me of the story of AJ saying when he knocked Miz's teeth out he was worried since he had just started, went to apologize, and Miz just said shit happens, its cool


----------



## -XERO-

TD Stinger said:


> Now John, please stop shilling your silly animated movie.





Hawkke said:


> Better idea, how about he quits WWE and fucks off.


----------



## Headliner

Super Cena! :cena


----------



## Lothario

AJ running like a Scooby-Doo villain :maury


----------



## JDP2016

Now THAT'S how you protect someone.


----------



## Hawkke

Wow, surprise surprise look who's on top of that segment! Well holy shit I never ever ever expected that..


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

JBL JUST SHUT UPPPPPPP


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Damn that Nikki :banderas


----------



## Mordecay

Nikki :homer


----------



## Kabraxal

Super Cena... the door is over there. Leave. WE don't want you.


----------



## Pongo

this feels like a nightmare i had some years ago... and it wasn't a short one


----------



## Griselda

I thought Nattie was gonna jump her again for a sec.


----------



## Dolorian

That was a weird ending to the match. Cena celebrating as if he had won something and it looked like an end to the show.


----------



## wwetna1

I want Cena to tie and break the record. I just am not sure I want 16 at the Rumble. I kinda wished it was at Mania getting his revenge on a guy like Brock to end Suplex City


----------



## JDP2016

If the steel cage is the main event then Becky might with the title back.


----------



## ElTerrible

Cena standing tall swerve for the last two weeks gives Styles some hope to retain at the Rumble.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Predictable, but,at least, no one was harmed by the segment.


----------



## TD Stinger

Well, I imagine everyone loved that finish.

Just remember, you can downplay him, but Super Cena will always exist, lol.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

JDP2016 said:


> Now THAT'S how you protect someone.


I missed the ending. What happened?


----------



## Meeki

That guy checking out Nikkis ass, and welll who can blame him god damn


----------



## MMM2909

So what will main event Dean/Orton or Becky/Alexa?


----------



## Gimme More

*Omg Nikki Bella looks so hot with that hair color :mark: *


----------



## razzathereaver

Cena burying those odds like they were Ellsworth :lol


----------



## wwetna1

Ziggler Crüe said:


> I thought Nattie was gonna jump her again for a sec.


Thus Nikki peeping around corners and head on a swivel for once


----------



## bradatar

They protect Miz then have Super Cena go off...god damnit.


----------



## AngryConsumer

I'm totally down for Styles/Cena/Miz triple threat at Mania for the WWE Championship. Just saying...


----------



## TD Stinger

ElTerrible said:


> Cena standing tall swerve for the last two weeks gives Styles some hope to retain at the Rumble.


Eh, who knows.

If Cena vs. Taker is truly off the table, then anything can happen really. Because right now I have no idea who either man would face right now.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

ElTerrible said:


> Cena standing tall swerve for the last two weeks gives Styles some hope to retain at the Rumble.


how many times stood styles tall in the last 3 weeks?


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Orton better destroy amborse. He's not even in the same league as Orton .


----------



## ElTerrible

bradatar said:


> They protect Miz then have Super Cena go off...god damnit.


Better than have him drop the US title and then go through a table, cause we all know WWE booking 101 that Owens is now even more dead than he was three weeks ago. Booking team Katie Vicked him. At least by booking Cena strong now, they leave the door open for Stlyes to retain.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Sophia Grace fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Griselda

What bullshit is this? Nikki's shorts are covering more of her.


----------



## Lothario

:banderas Titty Bella.


----------



## Mordecay

So that was the stupid project Nikki was promoting, a video for a nobody? And lol at Sasha being on that video


----------



## JDP2016

That POP for Nikki.


----------



## SureUmm

AngryConsumer said:


> I'm totally down for Styles/Cena/Miz triple threat at Mania for the WWE Championship. Just saying...


I wouldn't be mad at all. I'd prefer a 1 on 1 match but they've already done Styles/Cena so much and that's Smackdown's biggest match. And Miz deserves a main event, I'm a big fan of rewarding the best performers of the year with the biggest spot possible at Mania.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Nikki's body gets better and better! :homer


----------



## bradatar

ElTerrible said:


> bradatar said:
> 
> 
> 
> They protect Miz then have Super Cena go off...god damnit.
> 
> 
> 
> Better than have him drop the US title and then go through a table, cause we all know WWE booking 101 that Owens is now even more dead than he was three weeks ago. Booking team Katie Vicked him. At least by booking Cena strong now, they leave the door open for Stlyes to retain.
Click to expand...

Touché. I just really don't want them to bury Miz after IMO being the most entertainment of 2016.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Bloody hell Nikki, I'll be running out of tissues at this rate.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ziggler Crüe said:


> What bullshit is this? Nikki's shorts are covering more of her.


[USER]Rated R Maryse[/USER] You're not doing your job my man !! Nikki's shorts are longer, not shorter :no:


----------



## SovereignVA

Natalya: Nikki! I'm over here Nikki!
Nikki: What are you doing?
Natalya: Shut up, Nikki!

:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This duel of the mics. :sodone


----------



## Mordecay

WTF is this segment?


----------



## the_hound

nat "nikki nikki nikki"
nikki "where are ya"
nat "shut up nikki"

haha pissing my self here


----------



## StylesP1

"I'm talking, so shut your mouth and open your eyes".


----------



## Dolorian

Nattie is a blackhole...a feud with her is literal death.


----------



## Prayer Police

Nattie never had a shirt in this company?


----------



## bradatar

Really digging heel Natty not gonna lie.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Nattie isn't the right person for this kinda segment, no charisma at all.


----------



## wwetna1

Nikki's merch was selling like hot cakes alst week. All those little girls and grown women buying her shirt and they sold out her snapback.


----------



## razzathereaver

What the fuck is an ex-uncle?


----------



## imthegame19

My prediction is Luke Harper ends up costing Orton the match giving Ambrose the win. Which will continue the tension between Bray/Orton/Harper. Which I think will lead to Bray/Orton destroying Harper one of these weeks.


----------



## Nicky Midss

lol damn what did bret do to her?


----------



## JDP2016

Didn't R-Truth do this back in 2011?


----------



## wkc_23

Nikki fr look like she could whoop someone's ass


----------



## Alright_Mate

HOLY SHIT, SPEAR THROUGH THE TABLE.

This show is on fire.


----------



## Dolorian

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Nattie isn't the right person for this kinda segment, no charisma at all.


She is terrible, a blackhole that sucks the life out of any feud she is in.


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> [USER]Rated R Maryse[/USER] You're not doing your job my man !! Nikki's shorts are longer, not shorter :no:


TBF last week were shorter


----------



## Trophies

This is the most interesting Nattie has ever been :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

Hell yeah! Brawling through the arena! :mark:


----------



## wwetna1

Nikki does striking and fighting so much better than the others. She smashed that bitch through the table like she wanted to fuck her up.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Natalya spitting that vile. :nice


----------



## MMM2909

I am starting to like this Nattie, come at me


----------



## Headliner

That was solid. I like Nattie as a heel.


----------



## Mra22

Nikki is so hot


----------



## Griselda

Nicky Midss said:


> lol damn what did bret do to her?


He took a photo with Nikki.


----------



## SureUmm

LMAO Natalya is going to threaten to rape someone at this rate.


----------



## Pongo

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Nattie isn't the right person for this kinda segment, no charisma at all.


to be fair you could say the same thing for whatever segment she gets put in


----------



## SovereignVA

Nikki speared her through the fucking table casually.


----------



## TD Stinger

Oh come on, let them pull an Al Snow vs. Big Bossman and go outside the building to the local bar.


----------



## Jack the Ripper

They broke that table like nothing,

charlotte threw sasha on the table twice at HIAC and she still couldn't put her throw the table :lol


----------



## dclikewah

I feel bad for the interns that have like 2 minutes to clean that up since Vince probably wants that merch stand back up and selling ASAP


----------



## JDP2016

*Waits for the predictable "why cant they do this on RAW comments*


----------



## imthegame19

VitoCorleoneX said:


> how many times stood styles tall in the last 3 weeks?



AJ will stand tall next week, because Cena winning title at the Rumble.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

What credentials do I need to become one of those refs in charge of holding back Natalya? :yum:


----------



## Vic Capri

I'm so excited for the first women's steel cage match for their title. The last time female Superstars were locked in the structure was Lita Vs. Victoria 13 years ago!

- Vic


----------



## TD Stinger

Also, I’m still amazed that I somewhat care about a Nikki Bella vs. Natalya feud in 2017. Weird.


----------



## StylesP1

imthegame19 said:


> AJ will stand tall next week, because Cena winning title at the Rumble.


I dont see that happening.


----------



## bradatar

MMM2909 said:


> I am starting to like this Nattie, come at me


God so am I and she was so damn bland to me forever. Her trolling Nikki about Jawn is making me die.


----------



## JDP2016

BalorGOAT said:


> They broke that table like nothing,
> 
> charlotte threw sasha on the table twice at HIAC and she still couldn't put her throw the table :lol


Well Nikki and Nattie aren't exactly stick figures like Sasha.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

MillionDollarProns said:


> What credentials do I need to become one of those refs in charge of holding back Natalya? :yum:


a vagina


----------



## Reggie Dunlop




----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Guess that's the best we'll get from backstage brawls these days.


----------



## Meeki

BalorGOAT said:


> They broke that table like nothing,
> 
> charlotte threw sasha on the table twice at HIAC and she still couldn't put her throw the table


I reckon the combination of puppies broke the table alone.


----------



## Simply Flawless

"Ex Uncle Bret".... :lol


----------



## wwetna1

Alright_Mate said:


> HOLY SHIT, SPEAR THROUGH THE TABLE.
> 
> This show is on fire.


Bryan keeps saying to this day she was stronger than him in terms of lifting before the neck injury. PEople forget Nikki was actually varisty softball, volleyball, and soccer in high school all 4 years. Hell she had an actual pro soccer contract from Europe before Brie got her to do the Diva Search. Nikki is stronger than the other women, she knows it, and when she is snug it shows more so than the other females because all her shit involving striking you looks like it would hurt you


----------



## Hawkke

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Sophia Grace fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


I don't even know who that is :lol


----------



## -XERO-

:lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821533844692037633


----------



## ElTerrible

Say what you want about Nikki, but she works pretty stiff. She really is kind of a hardhitter. That slap to the security guard...I wonder which NXT jobber that was? Future world champion?


----------



## Jack the Ripper

JDP2016 said:


> Well Nikki and Nattie aren't exactly stick figures like Sasha.


Point was, sasha is trash.

Looks like an ugly horse, not a good looking horse, an ugly horse, weighs like 100 pounds, is balding, and has like 5-6 botches per match on average.

SD's women division is far better than Raw.


----------



## StylesP1

Think Mickie debuts tonight?


----------



## AngryConsumer

BLISS! :homer :homer :homer


----------



## imthegame19

StylesP1 said:


> I dont see that happening.



You actually think AJ has a chance to win? For real? There's no way Cena is getting pinned by AJ fourth time on PPV. Cena get's his big win over AJ here there's no doubt about it. There's a reason why there's talk about AJ/Joe or AJ/Shane. He's not going to have the title at Mania.


----------



## drougfree

WOAT hair


----------



## JDP2016

Promos are so much better when they are short and to the point.


----------



## Dolorian

ElTerrible said:


> Say what you want about Nikki, but she works pretty stiff.


Yeah that's something you have to give Nikki, definitely.


----------



## dclikewah

YOU SUCK! YOU SUCK! YOU SUCK!


----------



## Mra22

I wish I was in a cage match with Alexa


----------



## SureUmm

ElTerrible said:


> Say what you want about Nikki, but she works pretty stiff. She really is kind of a hardhitter. That slap to the security guard...I wonder which NXT jobber that was? Future world champion?


Whoever it was, Noam Dar is extremely jealous.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Kurt Angle in the WWE HOF is so well deserved. I know some people want Haas & Benjamin to induct Angle, but I hope it's Edge and Christian. They had such great interaction with Angle during his WWE career.


----------



## Mra22

I love Kurt :lol


----------



## Buttermaker

Couldnt they have made a less degrading package


----------



## TD Stinger

Seeing this reminds me how great Kurt Angle was. He could literally do anything, whether as a face or heel. He could have a 5 star match, be vicious, funny.

The total package.


----------



## TheFackingCrow

Oh those dumb motherfuckers couldn't kept Angle returning and HOF induction in secret until Royal Rumble?

Dear fucking god, his pop would have been so big.


----------



## Mordecay

Steph all covered in milk (probably not the first time) the good old times :book

Kurt was awesome


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Such a great promo. :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

If Jericho is









Angle is









EDIT: Well Angle and Rey Rey.... and Eddie... and Batista...and Show.... and JBL...and Edge.... and Taker... ah shiet this went downhill fast...


----------



## Mra22

Kurt is the GOAT this brings back so many memories


----------



## nyelator

drougfree said:


> WOAT hair


She had it at Summerslam


----------



## Headliner

Oh man I'm not liking the idea of the cage match main-eventing. I have zero faith in them.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ambrose v. Orton time :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA

It's almost like they pushed the pause button on the Miz and Ambrose feud and will push Resume next week.


----------



## Dolorian

Headliner said:


> Oh man I'm not liking the idea of the cage match main-eventing. I have zero faith in them.


Let's hope they deliver.


----------



## TD Stinger

Buttermaker said:


> Couldnt they have made a less degrading package


About Kurt?

They were showing what he did best which was entertain. Nobody did good WWE comedy better than Kurt. And they had wrestling moments in it as well.

Nothing like a couple years ago when Rikishi was inducted and it was 3 minute video with closeups of his ass.


----------



## ElTerrible

I for the love of god will not understand how they can have a segment about a trash Shawn Michaels movie on Raw, but they can´t do a live segment with Kurt Angle in the ring announcing his HOF induction? Those are MOMENTS for fans. The crowd would have been surprised and gone nuts.


----------



## StylesP1

nyelator said:


> She had it at Summerslam


I could see Becky doing something off the top of the cage. Maybe Alexa hits Twisted Bliss from the top.


----------



## JDP2016

Headliner said:


> Oh man I'm not liking the idea of the cage match main-eventing. I have zero faith in them.


They can do no wrong. No one is gonna hate on their match so there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Griselda

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Ambrose v. Orton time :mark:


What's the context of your avatar? It always cracks me up.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Headliner said:


> Oh man I'm not liking the idea of the cage match main-eventing. I have zero faith in them.


I'm expecting some kind of fuckery, though it's usually difficult to pull off in a cage.


----------



## Oneiros

Headliner said:


> Oh man I'm not liking the idea of the cage match main-eventing. I have zero faith in them.


I have zero faith in the stipulation.


----------



## Headliner

JDP2016 said:


> They can do no wrong. No one is gonna hate on their match so there is nothing to worry about.


It's not a match I'd close the show with. I'd put them in the current slot that Orton/Ambrose is in which is the 2nd main-event slot.


----------



## JDP2016

ElTerrible said:


> I for the love of god will not understand how they can have a segment about a trash Shawn Michaels movie on Raw, but they can´t do a live segment with Kurt Angle in the ring announcing his HOF induction? Those are MOMENTS for fans. The crowd would have been surprised and gone nuts.


Maybe Kurt isn't available?


----------



## drougfree

Ambrose vs orton :wow


----------



## Kabraxal

JDP2016 said:


> They can do no wrong. No one is gonna hate on their match so there is nothing to worry about.


You mean how they haven't had to deal with constant haters ripping into their matches? I've seen less hostility over Charlotte and Sasha's terrible matches than Becky/Bliss.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

JDP2016 said:


> They can do no wrong. No one is gonna hate on their match so there is nothing to worry about.


Stop it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ziggler Crüe said:


> What's the context of your avatar? It always cracks me up.


Adam Cole was facing a guy named Will Ospreay and the crowd was chanting Ospreay's name to the tune of Sami Zayn's "Ole" chant. So that dance & f*ck off was Adam Cole's response to the chant :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Headliner said:


> Oh man I'm not liking the idea of the cage match main-eventing. I have zero faith in them.


No way there's a clean finish. I see that masked woman (Eva Marie) interfering and being unmasked.


----------



## ElTerrible

Why not have King announces Kurt´s induction, Kurt comes out, then Ziggler beats down both. Crews makes the save.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Angle is that type of a wrestler who should have main evented multiple wrestlemanias instead of one.
he is/was over
wrestles like a god
great mic skills
charisma

the total package you can dream of.


----------



## Alright_Mate

No doubt Harper will cost Orton here.


----------



## Mordecay

Headliner said:


> Oh man I'm not liking the idea of the cage match main-eventing. I have zero faith in them.


More than the match I think they are doing it for the angle, there are rumours that tonight the Luchadora identity will be revealed and it's a former womens champ


----------



## wwetna1

The Cleaner said:


> I'm expecting some kind of fuckery, though it's usually difficult to pull off in a cage.


Mickie is a psycho in the same vein as Kane or Taker at times. I wouldn't it past her to cut through the ring. The problem is 205 Live afterward


----------



## StylesP1

Kabraxal said:


> You mean how they haven't had to deal with constant haters ripping into their matches? I've seen less hostility over Charlotte and Sasha's terrible matches than Becky/Bliss.


Their matches haven't been great, but the feud is really good. That makes a big difference. The Charlotte/Sasha feud was trash tier and the hot potatoing of the title hurt things.


----------



## ElTerrible

JDP2016 said:


> Maybe Kurt isn't available?


Then you wait till he is. What´s the rush?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

ElTerrible said:


> Why not have King announces Kurt´s induction, Kurt comes out, then Ziggler beats down both. Crews makes the save.


Ziggler needs that kinda rub, but he doesn't deserve it. I'm really conflicted about, because I want to see Ziggler succeed.


----------



## Mango13

Am I the only one who thinks this show has been lackluster so far?


----------



## Griselda

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Adam Cole was facing a guy named Will Ospreay and the crowd was chanting Ospreay's name to the tune of Sami Zayn's "Ole" chant. So that dance & f*ck off was Adam Cole's response to the chant :lol


Oh my god, that makes it 10x funnier. :lol I'll have to look up the video of that.


----------



## Dolorian

Mauro we know who they are please keep quiet during Wyatt's entrance. Jesus...


----------



## AngryConsumer

ElTerrible said:


> Why not have King announces Kurt´s induction, Kurt comes out, then Ziggler beats down both. Crews makes the save.


:Out


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> No way there's a clean finish. I see that masked woman (Eva Marie) interfering and being unmasked.


I can see them using the cage match as a vehicle for something like that, except maybe the final revealing of Mickie James instead.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

ElTerrible said:


> Why not have King announces Kurt´s induction, Kurt comes out, then Ziggler beats down both. Crews makes the save.


Ziggler needs that kinda rub, but he doesn't deserve it. I'm really conflicted about it because I want to see Ziggler succeed.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Oh my god, that makes it 10x funnier. :lol I'll have to look up the video of that.


Yeah it's really hilarious, Cole actually does a lot of funny sh*t in that match.

*Progress Chapter 40: Intercepted Angel* is the show with that match on it.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

wwetna1 said:


> Mickie is a psycho in the same vein as Kane or Taker at times. I wouldn't it past her to cut through the ring. The problem is 205 Live afterward


Ha! That very thought did cross my mind! :lol


----------



## DammitChrist

It's good to see Randy Orton and Luke Harper appear to be on the same page


----------



## nyelator

StylesP1 said:


> I could see Becky doing something off the top of the cage. Maybe Alexa hits Twisted Bliss from the top.


She can do a 450 (Alexa)


----------



## ElTerrible

Mango13 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this show has been lackluster so far?


There is no continuation like usual, except for the Nikki&Nattie segment. They put together matches that just don´t line-up very much with the stories they have told, even though Cena/Styles interacted and the Wyatts did beat down Ambrose a few weeks ago.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

nyelator said:


> She can do a 450 (Alexa)


You want her to do that off the top of the cage? You want that b*tch to die ?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

So is anybody gonna come out to make the save when the family inevitably beats down Ambrose?


----------



## wwe9391

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Angle is that type of a wrestler who should have main evented multiple wrestlemanias instead of one.
> he is/was over
> wrestles like a god
> great mic skills
> charisma
> 
> the total package you can dream of.


There was just bigger matches when he was competing at WM. Had he stayed in WWE maybe he would of gotten another.


----------



## JDP2016

Kabraxal said:


> You mean how they haven't had to deal with constant haters ripping into their matches? I've seen less hostility over Charlotte and Sasha's terrible matches than Becky/Bliss.


Less hostility? All people did last year was bitch about Charlotte and Sasha.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Otunga and JBL back n forth dialogue makes me wanna throw up.


----------



## ElTerrible

The Cleaner said:


> So is anybody gonna come out to make the save when the family inevitably beats down Ambrose?


Renee. :grin2:


----------



## AngryConsumer

Makes this match so much more interesting and fun to watch, seeing as how Orton has went on record saying Ambrose is one of his favorite guys in the back to work with. :mark:


----------



## nyelator

If Bliss and Becky have a good match will Alexa still be holding Becky down (not my personal thoughts but some certain individual's)


----------



## SureUmm

JBL and Otunga talk about Ambrose like he's Kanye :lol


----------



## nyelator

JDP2016 said:


> Less hostility? All people did last year was bitch about Charlotte and Sasha.


and good fucking reason too it is not so much the match's where bad but the story line started back at RR 2016 when Sasha attacked Charlotte for no reason and ever since it has been about history and just that


----------



## wwe9391

AngryConsumer said:


> Makes this match so much more interesting and fun to watch, seeing as how Orton has went on record saying Ambrose is one of his favorite guys in the back to work with. :mark:


I have a feeling Orton requested this match tonight.


----------



## Mra22

You already know Becky will lose tonight because Mickie James


----------



## LB1973

TheFackingCrow said:


> Oh those dumb motherfuckers couldn't kept Angle returning and HOF induction in secret until Royal Rumble?
> 
> Dear fucking god, his pop would have been so big.


I actually think they wanted to do that, but ESPN got wind and broke it. Problem with the social media 24 hour news world is that its almost impossible to keep something secret which is what wrestling relies on. Its been the same for a while now, the last genuine surprise for me outside of Edge and Cena coming back early at rumbles (as Balor probably will) was Jerichos 1999 debut! Even then looking back at it half the crowd knew! I just didn't because I didn't chase every snippet and spoil it for myself back then.


----------



## LB1973

Oh and Shane never saw that one coming. Marked out like mad there.


----------



## nyelator

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> You want her to do that off the top of the cage? You want that b*tch to die ?


sorry video game logic my bad


----------



## Mra22

Colony is such an awesome show


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Lol no ones commented on this match yet in this thread, and it's already past a commercial break. Must be playing close attention.


----------



## Headliner

This match is boring. :sleep


----------



## Dolorian

Not feeling this match personally.


----------



## JC00

JDP2016 said:


> Less hostility? All people did last year was bitch about Charlotte and Sasha.


To be fair most of the complaining was how it was the hot potatoing of the title and it being predictable with Sasha winning on Raw and Charlotte winning on PPV


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

nyelator said:


> If Bliss and Becky have a good match will Alexa still be holding Becky down (not my personal thoughts but some certain individual's)


Would be Alexa's first at least 3 star match. Hey i'll give her props if she's good in the match. IMO she hasn't been good in the ring since coming up(Glasgow was her best match). Hope she proves me wrong and both have a great match better then any Charlotte Vs Sasha.


----------



## wwe9391

This match is so slow


----------



## Lothario

Both of these guys are old school. Not enough flips.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

This match is picking up now.


----------



## Lothario

:lmao


----------



## wwe9391

Jesus christ Orton loses again by a roll up


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

HUGE WIN! Even for Ambrose in 2017.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

I actually enjoyed the slow pace/methodical feel to that match.


----------



## Mordecay

I'm getting tired of these rollups finishes with the Wyatts


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

God how many times is Randy going to lose on Smackdown?


----------



## Mra22

Crowd is on fire


----------



## the_hound

so fucking stupid


----------



## romper

Dean ambrose is the worst!!! So boring in the ring


----------



## imthegame19

wwe9391 said:


> This match is so slow


Yeah much slower then Dean matches with AJ and Miz. Orton has these type of matches from time to time.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Oh no, the dreaded roll-up of doom!!!!!!! :surprise:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Good match.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

PUSH HARPER TIME!!

Harper vs Corbin!!!!!


----------



## Pongo

see that's what i was talking about... the booking of this match... is not wrong but is so damn safe and predictable

i'd like something crazier now and then


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The Cleaner said:


> Oh no, the dreaded roll-up of doom!!!!!!! :surprise:


THE ROLLUP IS UN-F*CKING-DEFEATED ! :mark:


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

imthegame19 said:


> Yeah much slower then Dean matches with AJ and Miz. Orton has these type of matches from time to time.


Still better than Cena/Corbin last week.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Man, I love this Orton/Wyatt dynamic.


----------



## Headliner

Orton's plan is working good. Cause Bray and Luke to turn on each other before Orton takes Bray out. I wonder who taught Orton how to play those mind games. :trips3


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

i enjoyed orton vs ambrose tbh


----------



## MMM2909

Damn Becky looking fine as hell


----------



## wwe9391

Orton plays it safe WAY to much, but you know what good for him


----------



## Mra22

Becky is hot


----------



## BarrettBarrage

Decent match.

Champ goes over.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Big Dave :cry


----------



## ElTerrible

King about to get his arse kicked.


----------



## Gimme More

*Omg! I just can't choose between Alexa and Becky! :mark: Alexa is a genius and Becky talks and sounds like a princess *sigh**


----------



## wkc_23

:lol :lol They edited the part out where they eliminated each other. And when Vince lost his quads.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Damn, big Dave was huge.


----------



## wwe9391

Batista :mark: Mark my words we haven't seen the last of him in WWE


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I love Becky and I hope she wins this...even though she probably won't.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Well it's official Becky Vs Alexa in the actually Main Event!!!!
beckybeckybeckybecky


----------



## Mra22

I miss Batista


----------



## TD Stinger

Randy ain’t pulling that trigger on Bray until Bray gets rid of Harper, then Orton’s plan will be done.

In a weird way this is what the Bryan vs. Wyatt feud would have been if Bryan’s popularity hadn’t gotten so high at that point.


----------



## nyelator

My all time favorite Batista (now being Ryder)


----------



## Griselda

wkc_23 said:


> :lol :lol They edited the part out where they eliminated each other.


And when Vince comes out furious and tears both his quads going into the ring, so he's just sitting on his butt cursing everyone out. :lmao


----------



## Mra22

I wish I could wrestle both Becky and Alexa in a cage match <3


----------



## Nicky Midss

divas main eventing fpalm


----------



## nyelator

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Would be Alexa's first at least 3 star match. Hey i'll give her props if she's good in the match. IMO she hasn't been good in the ring since coming up(Glasgow was her best match). Hope she proves me wrong and both have a great match better then any Charlotte Vs Sasha.


She is decent in ring and her character skills are better than Becky


----------



## Lothario

I enjoyed that Orton/Ambrose but then I enjoy the slower pace both men (especially Orton) employ. In a world where 90% of all WWE and indy wrestlers work the same style, it's great and reminds me of the old school. A guy like Seth was going balls to wall at a break neck pace for years on free television and now those same fans who hailed him as gods gift to wrestling are shitting on him and claiming he's regressed after he tore his knee. Psychology and longevity >>> adoration of work rate smarks. That match was fine for a television match and furthered the storyline of the Wyatts implosion while giving Dean a nice win.


----------



## Mango13

Well this segment should be a snoozefest.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Why the fuck is Lawler in his ring gear.


----------



## Headliner

Why doesn't Lawler have on a T-shirt.:tripsscust


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

smackdown flows like nosebleeding.


----------



## wwetna1

Love the King. I wish he was working in place of Otunga and Muaro on SDLive.


----------



## Hawkke

Lawler :lol Another twitter blocker.

Oh and on a side note, Hey Ziggler, ask Fandango how well it went for the last guy interviewed by Lawler in the ring.
:reigns2


----------



## wkc_23

Dat King gut


----------



## AngryConsumer

Good to see The King. :clap


----------



## Mordecay

Why is the King shirtless?


----------



## TD Stinger

We could have done without the lack of a shirt Jerry.


----------



## Griselda

The Cleaner said:


> Why the fuck is Lawler in his ring gear.


Cause Ziggler is about to shove that crown up his ass.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Damn he looks old.


----------



## Mra22

Man, it's actually good to see the king again, not gonna lie


----------



## Gimme More

*The King shirtless :lmao he gives no fucks!! *


----------



## Reign Supreme

This is so pointless and random.. I was glad when Lawler was taken off TV and now I have to sit through this torture.


----------



## wwetna1

ElTerrible said:


> I for the love of god will not understand how they can have a segment about a trash Shawn Michaels movie on Raw, but they can´t do a live segment with Kurt Angle in the ring announcing his HOF induction? Those are MOMENTS for fans. The crowd would have been surprised and gone nuts.


Be glad he got in and is getting honored. Unlike Michaels, Angle hasn't been clean for years. Yes he deserves and will get his moment be it on Raw, SD, or just at Mania itself.


----------



## wkc_23

Don't tell me King went back to being a babyface.


----------



## Irrelevant

AngryConsumer said:


> Good to see The King. :clap


Be better if he had a shirt on.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ZIGGLER'S GOT SOME BLONDE BACK IN HIS HAIR !!! THE COCKY PRICK HEEL IS COMING BACK :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

nyelator said:


> She is decent in ring and her character skills are better than Becky


In your opinion. Becky is a face and that's a harder job. Just look at Nikki Bella.


----------



## ElTerrible

King´s face looks like she´s already been beaten up.


----------



## Buster Baxter

:lmao


----------



## the_hound

heel king FTW


----------



## Pongo

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Cause Ziggler is about to shove that crown up his ass.


if he trash talks him like he did with foley or aj :trips5


----------



## Mordecay

"Ziggler, I know you are a good person, you voted for Trump too"


----------



## imthegame19

Glad to see Ambrose get the win over Orton. In the past nine months he's pinned Kevin Owens, AJ Styles, John Cena, Seth Rollins, Chris Jericho, Miz, Dolph Ziggler and now Orton in singles matches.


----------



## DammitChrist

Heel Ziggler rocking the outfit.


----------



## razzathereaver

Ziggler with these GOAT promos :mark:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Oh god, King broke out that outfit from 1993?!?!? My eyes!!!!


----------



## wwetna1

Please explain to me why King isn't the GM of Raw in place of Foley? It seems like a much better use of King and unlike Foley he isn't incoherent at times


----------



## nyelator

Mra22 said:


> I wish I could wrestle both Becky and Alexa in a cage match <3


Throw out Becky stick Maryse,Nikki,or Carmella in their along with Bliss(our all four of those) oh the things we would do


----------



## Mango13

Please just super kick king and end this already...


----------



## Nicky Midss

ziggler is such a rip off. unkout2


----------



## Makehimdrinkit

Oh man Lawler looks terrible.


----------



## Buster Baxter

What happened in the ambrose vs orton match?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Yeah, this recap is a good idea, King.


----------



## wwetna1

wkc_23 said:


> Don't tell me King went back to being a babyface.


It is Memphis. King can kick a baby in Memphis and still be a face


----------



## Mra22

Dolph is gonna kill King :lol


----------



## the_hound

CWFan said:


> This is so pointless and radom.. I was glad when Lawler was taken off TV and now I have to sit through this torture.


you could always go outside


----------



## Cipher

Dolph continues to cut the best promos of his career!


----------



## nyelator

ThEmB0neZ said:


> In your opinion. Becky is a face and that's a harder job. Just look at Nikki Bella.


NO dude Becky has been heel and as still worse but Nikki plays a better heel by far


----------



## Dolorian

Way too much drama Ziggler, spit it out...boring.


----------



## wwetna1

the heart attack video i bet


----------



## the_hound

oh fuck they went there


----------



## TD Stinger

They’re really going there! Lol.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

HEEL F*CKING ZIGGLER WITH THAT HEART ATTACK HEAT :mark::mark:

I'm probably a bad person for enjoying this.


----------



## Lothario

Dolph doing his best Anton Chigur impression.


----------



## Griselda

OH MY GOD HE FUCKING REFERENCED IT YES, HOLLYWOOD FUCKING HEEL!


----------



## Mra22

Dang Ziggler....Can't believe they went there


----------



## FaceTime Heel

#HEELZiggler


----------



## AngryConsumer

Damn... SDL went there.


----------



## Master Bate

HEEL ZIGGLER.

This is great. Fucking great.


----------



## MMM2909

holly shit, they went there


----------



## DGenerationMC

:lol Holy shit :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

DAT CONTINUITY!!!!

#HEELZiggler is G.O.A.T


----------



## wkc_23

You mean 5 years ago...


----------



## razzathereaver

The fuck is with Dolph dragging out his vowels? Is this supposed to make him sound intimidating?


----------



## Mra22

That's some Attitude era stuff right there


----------



## Trophies

Well damn.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Lothario said:


> Dolph doing his best Anton Chigur impression.


The accuracy


----------



## Alright_Mate

Jerry vs Dolph at Wrestlemania confirmed.


----------



## TD Stinger

Well Dolph’s got the attitude down, just need to get rid of the pink.

Damn!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Not good, Jerr, not good....


----------



## Mordecay

Buried


----------



## wwetna1

King ain't lying. He still beat Ziggler despite the heart attack lol


----------



## the_hound

super kick in the chest


----------



## Prayer Police

haha, superkick in his chest


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SUPERKICKED HIM RIGHT IN THE F*CKING HEART ! :mark:


----------



## Rise

He sounds like Jericho


----------



## DGenerationMC

The Gift of Ziggler..............#heel it up, maaaannnnnnn.


----------



## bradatar

Oh fuck I'm marking. Someone needs to kick Dolphs ass like now.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Ziggler vs King at RR 2017!!


----------



## Griselda

SWEET CHEST MUSIC!


----------



## wkc_23

I like this sadistic side of Ziggler


----------



## wwe9391

haha JBL the heel helping the king


----------



## TD Stinger

Did he Superkick him in the chest on purpose?


----------



## AngryConsumer

Well-placed superkick to the heart. :mark:


----------



## wwetna1

The heart kick. 

And oh shit are they doing the old King and JR bit with JBL? JBL comes back to whoop Dolph's ass for a friend?


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

nyelator said:


> NO dude Becky has been heel and as still worse but Nikki plays a better heel by far


Alexa was a face and was shit you clown. Becky was Sasha's lackey when she was heel and a nobody. Keep talking about NXT were Alexa was a Fairy and Becky did the jig. Main Roster is what counts ask Vaudvillians and Accension.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

lol these Smackdown writers be really going for it. Oh man. :surprise:


----------



## MMM2909

wow he even kicked him in the chest...well done


----------



## Mra22

JBL !


----------



## Cipher

Okay, that was really good, won't lie.


----------



## the_hound

mmmm bliss


----------



## Mordecay

Alexa looking so fine


----------



## Mango13

Damn Alexa was looking fine as hell there.


----------



## bradatar

JBL vs Dolph confirmed


----------



## DGenerationMC

Ziggler Crüe said:


> SWEET CHEST MUSIC!


Super Heart Kick!


----------



## ElTerrible

King needs to hire a protection agency.


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer

Ziggler for Royal Rumble winner.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

JBL fell getting into the ring!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## wwetna1

TD Stinger said:


> Did he Superkick him in the chest on purpose?


HE just said he would finish the job and stop his heart this time, so yeah


----------



## Mra22

Wow that was intense, JBL should come out of retirement and fight Ziggler


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

WWE giving new life to Ziggler like they did Neville.

He just needs new music, and by new music I don't mean the slowing down of his current theme.


----------



## Irrelevant

TD Stinger said:


> Well Dolph’s got the attitude down, just need to get rid of the pink.
> 
> Damn!


Nah dude. Real bad guys wear pink.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Becky and Bliss looking hot as hell! :banderas


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Wow...That shit was dark. If there was any doubt that Dolph turned heel there's sure as shit ain't no doubt now.


----------



## Pongo

TD Stinger said:


> Did he Superkick him in the chest on purpose?


think so, yeah, usually he does an upward kick










it's probably harder hitting the chest area rather than the head


----------



## DammitChrist

Heel Ziggler with the heel heat :mark:


----------



## Mra22

That new xXX looks amazing


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

OK, how come every fucking time WWE shows a clip of a new action flick, it's always the part with the star getting his ass kicked. What the absolute fuck is up with that.


----------



## wwetna1

Kowalski's Killer said:


> JBL fell getting into the ring!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


Over the camera guy and cables. SD Live's camera guys work in front the announce table while taping. Raw's guys work from the side of the hard camera. His foot got tangled in all the cables. Someone is getting an earful when they walk back


----------



## MEMS

JBL take a spill trying to get in there?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

SmackDown is just fun!
Allready better than everything Raw has done this year so far.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Hysteria said:


> WWE giving new life to Ziggler like they did Neville.
> 
> He just needs new music, and by new music I don't mean the slowing down of his current theme.


Ziggler gets the most reboots. If only they'd given much more talented guys from the past this many chances.

Benjamin, Morrison and Carlito to name a few.


----------



## Mra22

This Smackdown has been great! Also thank God, no Ellsworth tonight


----------



## Taroostyles

That segment was edgy definitely intense but where does it lead? 

Dolph vs King or JBL is not gonna make anybody buy a ticket.


----------



## -XERO-

wwetna1 said:


> The heart kick.
> 
> And oh shit are they doing the old King and JR bit with JBL? JBL comes back to whoop Dolph's ass for a friend?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Ziggler gets the most reboots. If only they'd given much more talented guys from the past this many chances.
> 
> Benjamin, Morrison and Carlito to name a few.


Ziggler has turned twice in his career, that's hardly the most reboots. And Ziggler as a complete package is more talented than all three of those guys.


----------



## Headliner

I'm torn between this new mean heel Ziggler and show off ego Ziggler from 2012-13. Show off ego Ziggler was more flashy for my tastes.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Mra22 said:


> Wow that was intense, JBL should come out of retirement and fight Ziggler


I actually thought that's where they might be heading when he climbed fell into the ring, but there's absolutely nothing to be gained from that.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Taroostyles said:


> That segment was edgy definitely intense but where does it lead?
> 
> Dolph vs King or JBL is not gonna make anybody buy a ticket.


it was just there so dolph can recieve the heat of his life.
ziggler as heel is so much better and fresh


----------



## wwe9391

all Wyatts in the rumble :mark:


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Jerrry the king lawyer. Stfu JBL go back to English class


----------



## wwetna1

Shane getting put over in this hype video .... I miss the My Sacrifice clips so much

JBL should bitch slap Otunga


----------



## 3ku1

Fuck Sd live is killing it. I haven't enjoyed WWE this much since the Ruthless Agresion era.


----------



## Phaedra

Oh I just realised we didn't get to see carmella and ellsworth's pretty woman shopping trip ... awwww


----------



## Headliner

Orton vs Harper.:mark:


----------



## Mordecay

Harper vs Orton hype :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Ziggler gets the most reboots. If only they'd given much more talented guys from the past this many chances.
> 
> Benjamin, Morrison and Carlito to name a few.


I think Primo gives Dolph a run for this money with the amount of reboots but I'm hoping this one is successful.


----------



## bradatar

Taroostyles said:


> That segment was edgy definitely intense but where does it lead?
> 
> Dolph vs King or JBL is not gonna make anybody buy a ticket.


JBL entering the rumble and clothes lining Dolph to hell?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Is harper entering the rumble?


----------



## Irrelevant

Ugh! Stop bringing up making history. Nobody cares. Just let the matches be about the matches.


----------



## nyelator

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Alexa was a face and was shit you clown. Becky was Sasha's lackey when she was heel and a nobody. Keep talking about NXT were Alexa was a Fairy and Becky did the jig. Main Roster is what counts ask Vaudvillians and Accension.


Yeah she was (well pixie shit)
and on the main roster Becky has done nothing but stare up at the lights as to where Alexa is winning and getting more over by the week.
(also why did the Vaudevillians ever take the titles off BAMF anyone know)


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Oh sweet Jesus, WWE is making history again. Shut up, Mauro. Actually, shut up Vince and let the announcers just do their fucking jobs.


----------



## ElTerrible

Phaedra said:


> Oh I just realised we didn't get to see carmella and ellsworth's pretty woman shopping trip ... awwww


Promos on SD always take longer. Usually that means an unintentional squash match like AA vs. Breezango. This week they just left out the pre-taped stuff.


----------



## MMM2909

here we go, lets go Becky


----------



## AngryConsumer

Please utilize the cage properly. 

Please utilize the cage properly. 

Please utilize the cage properly. 

Please utilize the cage properly. 

Please utilize the cage properly. 

That's all I ask out of this match.


----------



## Dolorian

Well, good luck to both with this match...


----------



## wkc_23

Smother me with your thighs Alexa :datass


----------



## Alright_Mate

Hopefully we get more good than bad here, they'll both put in incredible effort but I wouldn't be surprised if we get a lot of sloppiness.


----------



## Lothario

Pregnant.


----------



## 3ku1

Hopefully Bliss retains


----------



## nyelator

Come on Alexa carry Becky here like you have the promos (baiting hoping for a mark to bite)


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

SD Live is just god bloody amazing.


----------



## MMM2909

Lothario said:


> Pregnant.


omg that ass, i think i am in love


----------



## wwetna1

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Ziggler gets the most reboots. If only they'd given much more talented guys from the past this many chances.
> 
> Benjamin, Morrison and Carlito to name a few.


Carlito literally got his chances. He was placed in the title scene. He was given the ever over Torrie Wilson, Trish, and Flair only to go on the radio each time he was attached to them and bitch about his booking. He also failed wellness for a hard drug and refused rehab like Test and Umaga, the only other people to be straight cut right then and there after being told rehab or fired. 

Morrison was a cuck. No amount of booking changes his weaknesses. He couldn't talk in front of a live crowd. And he was a cuck. A cuck was never being promoted by Vince, never has been. He came blame Melina for that when she isn't posting erectile dysfunctions script pics online related to him anyways. 

Shelton should have never been let go. I won't argue there. He was never top champ material on Raw. He should have got the ECW title reign though over the likes of Big Zeke and a second Christian run though


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

LUKE RANDY :mark:


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Its damn time that the hollywood writers of raw getting fired!


----------



## Irrelevant

If Mickie is La Luchadora, I hope she interferes in the match by Lou Thesz Pressing Becky from the top of the cage.


----------



## AngryConsumer

wwetna1 said:


> *Shane getting put over in this hype video* .... I miss the My Sacrifice clips so much
> 
> JBL should bitch slap Otunga


:eyeroll


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

So is this where La Luchadoradumbass gets unmasked?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Y2JHOLLA said:


> SD Live is just god bloody amazing.


It's been good. Let's see how this match goes before we call it amazing. Even if it's just a tease to drop a bomb, as long as the bomb is worth the hype of this 'history-making' main event.


----------



## Kabraxal

I hate escape as a win... it needs to stop.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

nyelator said:


> Yeah she was (well pixie shit)
> and on the main roster Becky has done nothing but stare up at the lights as to where Alexa is winning and getting more over by the week.
> (also why did the Vaudevillians ever take the titles off BAMF anyone know)


:beckywhat:beckywhat:beckywhat:beckywhat:beckywhat

You know wrestling if scripted right? They have Alexa beat Becky because they want to create more stars on the Smackdown roster. If Alexa's first feud was with Naomi, She would probably be the 1 with Ellsworth.


----------



## wwetna1

I wish they used the black cages like at house shows or maybe old school blue for this match. Alexa's ass is glorious and she should go over Becky


----------



## Pongo

Headliner said:


> I'm torn between this new mean heel Ziggler and show off ego Ziggler from 2012-13. Show off ego Ziggler was more flashy for my tastes.


heel ziggler on the verge of turning was my favorite



















so many things clicked together


----------



## -XERO-

*


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Ooh, Becky just had the most enviable seat on the house!


----------



## wwetna1

Alexa's height or lack of height actually makes it hard to pull off any simultaneous hit the floor spot. 

Otunga's whole Alexa ducking Becky thing is stupid. Becky should never have been champ. She literally didn't defend the title her first 30 days and should have been made to vacate it on ppv in what would have been their first outing


----------



## 3ku1

Yay Bliss!!


----------



## Mordecay

The cage looks so big when Alexa tries to climb it


----------



## Kabraxal

And they should have loaded the first half with commercials to avoid this. Ugh.


----------



## Alright_Mate

This match needs to be longer, advert break doesn't help matters either.


----------



## wwetna1

Pongo said:


> heel ziggler on the verge of turning was my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so many things clicked together


I said it when he was originally sent there but they could easily do an angle where you Eva Marie, turn Apollo heel as his right hand, and give them a tag team to run interference for them as jobbers like Breezango and make that old gimmick work


----------



## -XERO-

wkc_23 said:


> Smother me with your thighs Alexa :datass




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821548496020832257wens3


----------



## Kabraxal

Think they need to get USA to okay overrun because it makes most main event feel rushed or truncated.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

BECKY HAS KILLED IT IN THIS MATCH!


----------



## Pongo

wwetna1 said:


> I said it when he was originally sent there but they could easily do an angle where you Eva Marie, turn Apollo heel as his right hand, and give them a tag team to run interference for them as jobbers like Breezango and make that old gimmick work


problem is 

1) the current story clash too much with the show off gimmick

i can't win a match, what should i do? oh i get it, i should show off more!

it just doesn't work sadly

2) eva marie and apollo don't have 1/10 of aj and big e charisma, thay would fell flat so hard


----------



## AngryConsumer

Yes, Yes, Yes! 

Love the usage of the cage so far in this match. :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

This is awesome?.. Eh....


----------



## Kabraxal

Saying that, they are doing well with the timing constraint.


----------



## Mordecay

1 spot and this is awesome chants fpalm


----------



## Prayer Police

the gate in cage matches is garbage.
Is that Mickie this time?


----------



## -XERO-

Hi Mickie.


----------



## wkc_23

Mickie James.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Terrible and predictable


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

MICKIEEEEE


----------



## the_hound

MICKIE


----------



## Irrelevant

And in comes La Luchadora.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Now, that's definitely Mickie. :lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Way bigger hooters on this luchadora than the last two.


----------



## Mordecay

Yeah that's Mickie


----------



## Mra22

Hello Mickie


----------



## Dolorian

Wut


----------



## Kabraxal

It was an okay match that had the makings for great if they didn't get screwed for time.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Called it...sorta. Now who is the masked chick? 

Lynch vs masked chick. If Becky wins, the la luchador much unmask.


----------



## Irrelevant

Meh. The match was alright.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Thank you Mickie for costing Becky :drose

Now end this stupid Luchadora storyline :cudi*


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Uh-oh, beatdown coming.

And a big reveal!!


----------



## ElTerrible

This time it was Mickie, but that was beyond lame. Just walk through the door? at least KO the ref.


----------



## wwetna1

Pongo said:


> problem is
> 
> 1) the current story clash too much with the show off gimmick
> 
> i can't win a match, what should i do? oh i get it, i should show off more!
> 
> it just doesn't work sadly
> 
> 2) eva marie and apollo don't have 1/10 of aj and big e charisma, thay would fell flat so hard


Eva has 10,000x the heat. Apollo has look and muscles. Breezango brings the douche factor and jobberdom like J and J. They could work.


----------



## Mainboy

:mark:


----------



## Gimme More

*:lol Alexxxa Bliss telling that ref to GTFO I love it when little blonde chicks tell dudes what to do :mark: and I knew that was Mickie :cudi duh! *


----------



## wkc_23

Mmmmmm love me some Mickie.


----------



## Prayer Police

It's me Becky! It was me all along!!!!!
Ah, son of a bitch!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

MICKIE JAMES!!!!!! I knew it!!! She's still gorgeous!


----------



## Buster Baxter

How did you guys know that that was Mickie?


----------



## nyelator

ThEmB0neZ said:


> :beckywhat:beckywhat:beckywhat:beckywhat:beckywhat
> 
> You know wrestling if scripted right? They have Alexa beat Becky because they want to create more stars on the Smackdown roster. If Alexa's first feud was with Naomi, She would probably be the 1 with Ellsworth.


You have asked me this before.
Very True more stars needed.
I love Mellla but Alexa is better at everything then her (Honestly Hawkins and Alexa could be good)
Also fuck


----------



## dclikewah

So thats why Kenny stopped appearing on SD


----------



## Headliner

I don't get why Mickie would align with Bliss. I thought she would want to challenge her for the title.


----------



## Griselda

If there's any god in this world, Mickie and Alexa will engage in a lesbian storyline a la Mickie/Trish.


----------



## Mango13

that couldnt of ended any better, alexa retains and mickie is back


----------



## wwe9391

No reaction for Mickie at all.


----------



## Irrelevant

It's Mickie. Shocking *sarcasm*


----------



## Phaedra

AWWWWWWWWW YEAH.


----------



## StylesP1

Heel Mickie with Alexa :mark:


----------



## Alright_Mate

No reaction from the crowd :lol


----------



## bradatar

wwe9391 said:


> No reaction for Mickie at all.


You must have missed the "Mickie" chants


----------



## SpeedStick

wwe9391 said:


> No reaction for Mickie at all.


Stupid WWE next time do this in a smark city like NY or Chicago


----------



## AngryConsumer

Mickie looks so damn good! :mark:


----------



## wwetna1

Do a story where she wants to fuck Alexa like she did Trish. I still remember that grab and lick.


----------



## Mordecay

That look gave to Alexa remind me to the Trish angle wens3

And who else thinks Mickie looks hotter now than 10 years ago?


----------



## wwe9391

Sorry only thing I liked about Smackdown was the opening and Miz vs AJ


----------



## Trophies

BAH GAWD IT'S MICKIE JAMES


----------



## Headliner

I don't think some of the crowd knew who Mickie was honestly.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Buster Baxter said:


> How did you guys know that that was Mickie?


*The mannerisms gave her away. It hasn't been Mickie the whole time though.*


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Headliner said:


> I don't get why Mickie would align with Bliss. I thought she would want to challenge her for the title.


Don't worry, there's plenty of time for a mood swing between now and WM. :lol


----------



## Pongo

Headliner said:


> I don't get why Mickie would align with Bliss. I thought she would want to challenge her for the title.


she has a thing for blonde thick girls?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Kabraxal said:


> It was an okay match that had the makings for great if they didn't get screwed for time.


Exactly. Becky specifically was killing it considering the little time they got.


----------



## TD Stinger

Good ol cage match logic. No can interfere my ass.

But, I will say I did enjoy the actual match. Better than most WWE cage matches I see.


----------



## AngryConsumer

wwetna1 said:


> Do a story where she wants to fuck Alexa like she did Trish. I still remember that grab and lick.


:sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## wwetna1

SpeedStick said:


> Stupid WWE next time do this in a smark city like NY or Chicago


She lives in Tennesse. They aren't stupid, she should get a hometown pop


----------



## ElTerrible

wwe9391 said:


> No reaction for Mickie at all.


Even the commentators could barely hide their surprise. Deonna or Emma would have been much more interesting and made some sense. It just makes no sense for a veteran like Mickie to play the lackey of a relative novice, even if champion. That fell flat.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Decent show. Not great, not horrible, just consistent. Better than last week as a whole, I thought.


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## -XERO-

Prayer Police said:


> It's me Becky! It was me all along!!!!!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821552834323746816


----------



## Mox Girl

Glad to see Mickie back :woo I think she'll likely turn on Alexa at some point soon.

Also yay Dean got a win :mark:


----------



## Irrelevant

ElTerrible said:


> This time it was Mickie, but that was beyond lame. Just walk through the door? at least KO the ref.


I was thinking the same thing too. I get it's a No DQ but it was still pretty awkward for her to just casually walk in lol.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Exactly. Becky specifically was killing it considering the little time they got.


That's two weeks in a row they had to rush the ME. Didn't anybody tell the writers that SD doesn't get an over-run?


----------



## Mutant God

Lol love the look on Mickie's face when shes unmasked, its like "Oh well you got me congratulations :grin2:"


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Headliner said:


> I don't get why Mickie would align with Bliss. I thought she would want to challenge her for the title.


Oh it's coming.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

If Mickie calls Alexa Trish next week. That would be hilarious and might be behind this angle.

But how freakin" predictable was that though?


----------



## Pongo

The Cleaner said:


> Decent show. Not great, not horrible, just consistent. Better than last week as a whole, I thought.


pretty much this, i hope they ramp up with the storylines though, wrestlemania season is not made for decent or adequate


----------



## Irrelevant

Buster Baxter said:


> How did you guys know that that was Mickie?


Body type and mannerisms were different from the other Luchadoras and that spin kick. 


[I also read a spoiler tag earlier that she was backstage  ]


----------



## Kabraxal

ThEmB0neZ said:


> If Mickie calls Alexa Trish next week. That would be hilarious and might be behind this angle.
> 
> But how freakin" predictable was that though?


Presictable can be good. But everything was rushed because of poor time management by the back.


----------



## DammitChrist

Oh my! Mickie still looks so fine


----------



## Thanks12

Why are you complaining? I thought it was great!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

ThEmB0neZ said:


> If Mickie calls Alexa Trish next week. That would be hilarious and might be behind this angle.
> 
> But how freakin" predictable was that though?


Ur a fuggin genius braaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## -XERO-

Buster Baxter said:


> How did you guys know that that was Mickie?


I read spoilers. lol


----------



## Buhalovski

Knew it was Mickie even before the unmask, those eyes just cant lie


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

MICKIE IS BACK!

And she's definitely is going to turn on Alexa at some point. She's just trying to get Becky out of the way for now.


----------



## ES24

ALEXA didn't do one single good thing in that match. That was my only complaint. Otherwise fun last few minutes. Love this feud.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Tsvetoslava said:


> Knew it was Mickie even before the unmask, those eyes bewbs just cant lie


FIFY. :grin2:


----------



## Alright_Mate

Headliner said:


> I don't think some of the crowd knew who Mickie was honestly.


More like all but one of them, one guy jumping up and down on the front row, that was the only reaction I saw.


----------



## ES24

wwetna1 said:


> She lives in Tennesse. They aren't stupid, she should get a hometown pop




LOL. out of the 10,000 people there i would say no more than 15 know where she lives LOL


----------



## nyelator

ThEmB0neZ said:


> If Mickie calls Alexa Trish next week. That would be hilarious and might be behind this angle.
> 
> But how freakin" predictable was that though?


It was pretty dam predictable


----------



## DammitChrist

I missed the Superkick on Becky, but I had a good feeling it was her since the "Luchadora" stood and walked like Mickie would.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Eugh, Miz drops the IC Title and immediately becomes a jabroni again eating finishers every week. Just like when he lost it too Dolph. They keep taking the Title off him so they can do absolutely nothing with him when the only reason he should be losing that Title is to move onto bigger and better things. Cena coming in and destroying Miz and Styles with ease was vomit inducing.

IC Title is already losing its lustre again straight away.Miz and Dean didn't interact at all and Deans talking down about the belt already. Awesome work...


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821557320303988736


----------



## Vic Capri

Mickie! OMG!!!

- Vic


----------



## DammitChrist

At this point, I'm beginning to think that Bray Wyatt will turn face soon along with Randy.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Not a big fan of the women's stuff playing out as expected because what now? The Becky v Alexa feud will just continue with Mickie involved? There's still no one else available to feud with Alexa.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Another solid episode, nice flow to it.

Happy with the opening announcement considering there were rumours of it being Styles vs Cena at EC. Styles, Miz back on forth on mic, leading to a match, happy days. Best two guys on Smackdown atm, whatever they do is damn enjoyable.

Nikki/Natalya feud continues to pick up, loved the brawl, very old school feel to it, both of them not letting back either, good stuff.

Expected Harper to cost Orton, didn't expect Bray to announce Harper vs Orton for next week though, that will be interesting. 

Wasn't expecting much from the Ziggler & Lawler segment but then it turned right on its head by bringing up Jerry's heart attack. Yet more attitude era vibe, very callous from Ziggler.

Main event could of done with an extra five mins, they crammed stuff in well enough and it was an ok match, no real sloppiness from either of them. The ending was predictable, we expected it to be Mickie, glad to see her back and on Smackdown but very flat reaction from the Memphis audience.

Nothing I would class as bad, good stuff again from the A show.


----------



## JDP2016

JC00 said:


> To be fair most of the complaining was how it was the hot potatoing of the title and it being predictable with Sasha winning on Raw and Charlotte winning on PPV


But I remember people saying the hot potato was a good thing because it established Sasha and Charlotte as equals and whatever.



nyelator said:


> and good fucking reason too it is not so much the match's where bad but the story line started back at RR 2016 when Sasha attacked Charlotte for no reason and ever since it has been about history and just that



Even though Charlotte was able to get in a feud with Brie, Nattie and Paige during that time?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The show satisfied my SDL needs. Just really solid, although the end was too predictable.


----------



## nyelator

JDP2016 said:


> But I remember people saying the hot potato was a good thing because it established Sasha and Charlotte as equals and whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though Charlotte was able to get in a feud with Brie, Nattie and Paige during that time?


My bad I will elaborate (also their was no Paige feud in their) it has been going on for 9 months (with a 2 month Nattie break and a 2 week Brie break)


----------



## AngryConsumer

Buster Baxter said:


> How did you guys know that that was Mickie?


Disregarding the spoilers from 24 hours ago, after that spinning kick to Becky you could pick up that it was Mickie from the way she backed up with her back arched.

Goddamn! Corbin is on FIRE on Talking Smack. :mark:


----------



## mrshow2ko

AngryConsumer said:


> Goddamn! Corbin is on FIRE on Talking Smack. :mark:


the world needs ditch diggers :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mugging of Cena

King pitching his steakhouse :lol


----------



## Asuka842

Heel Ziggler is working quite well at this point. I mean holy crap was that kick brutal!

Yeah it seems like they're laying the seeds for a Wyatt family break up. Which I'd be fine with, IF it leads to Bray finally getting a proper single's run.

The cage match ended in THE most predictable way possible (although it was probably the best Becky vs. Alexa match to date). Like everyone called that. A cage once again proves absolutely useless in preventing interference, and Becky looks like a loser in a big match yet again (if she's out of the title picture now, I'm going to be REALLY annoyed because it's such bullcrap).

Also they'd better have a REALLY good explanation for why Mickie is attacking Becky, because it doesn't make any sense right now. Her attacking either Alexa or Nikki would make far more sense.

And if Bryan doesn't do/say something next week, then it'll just be bad writing. Because his character is a guy who hates when heels cheat/take shortcuts and finds ways to punish them and then give the babyfaces who keep getting screwed over more shots (Ziggler and Ambrose). So if he doesn't do that for the women, then yeah again bad writing.


----------



## Not Lying

Legit BOSS said:


> *Thank you Mickie for costing Becky :drose
> 
> Now end this stupid Luchadora storyline :cudi*


With Becky doing many innovative moves and spots here, and actually dominating most of the match did it change any of your perception on her? and do you see how time constraint hindered in what was making the best match between Alexa/Becky? I'm also starting to wonder if Alexa is allowed to use the 450 splash, that match was a good opportunity to showcase it.



Ziggler Crüe said:


> If there's any god in this world, Mickie and Alexa will engage in a lesbian storyline a la Mickie/Trish.










wwetna1 said:


> She lives in Tennesse. They aren't stupid, she should get a hometown pop


In her first run she was billed from Richmond Va...It's not like it was zero reaction, her name was heard pretty vividly.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Yea Becky really sucks on the mic(that is freaking sarcasm)

If you don't like this you're Discoosting


----------



## Asuka842

And nothing will probably come of that promo. Just like every other time they tease Becky getting "tougher" or "angrier." She just then goes out and loses some more afterwards, it always happens.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Asuka842 said:


> And nothing will probably come of that promo. Just like every other time they tease Becky getting "tougher" or "angrier." She just then goes out and loses some more afterwards, it always happens.


Yea that's just for the haters. Watch she'll eventually turn heel and that's when she finally wins a feud fpalm


----------



## kristie wilson

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Yea Becky really sucks on the mic(that is freaking sarcasm)
> 
> If you don't like this you're Discoosting



becky is so awesome even when she's pissed off.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

AJ vs Miz? Hmm very rare you get a heel vs heel match, planting the seeds further for a AJ heel turn? And doesn't SD getting the Elimination chamber confirm a RAW superstar is winning the rumble? Or Taker ( who has no brand and does what he wants and goes where he wants)


----------



## Banez

Mickie had bit of psycho eyes... hopefully it transitions into something.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Yea Becky really sucks on the mic(that is freaking sarcasm)
> 
> If you don't like this you're Discoosting


I don't know what it's going to take either, Becky.

Seriously, WWE, enough with the whole "No one will being able to interfere in these types of matches" nonsense. It can be done and it's laughable that you keep promoting it as such. 

Oh, and another good Smackdown show, btw.


----------



## Strategize

That cage match needed more time. I mean it wasn't horrific like their last match, but it was literally "just there". 

I watched it, felt nothing, the reveal I felt nothing, the entire thing just washed over me like nothing. Pretty much sums up this entire feud to honest.


----------



## Reotor

The Definition of Technician said:


> I'm also starting to wonder if Alexa is allowed to use the 450 splash, that match was a good opportunity to showcase it.


She's not.


----------



## The Caped Crusader

Does anyone have a gif of AJ's face when Miz insulted his hair?

His reaction was fucking funny. I swear WWE better not turn him face anytime soon. This whole character is unintentionally funny. He reminds me of heel Angle in 2002. The guy's who has skills, but is unintentionally a goddamn dork.


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL I'm just thinking about that funny opening segment now. America's Next Top Soccer Mom :lmao Miz has been on point lately. Plus I don't think people mocking AJ's hair is ever gonna get old haha. And Cena was hilarious when he was trying to stir up trouble lol. ARE YOU GONNA LET HIM TALK TO YOU LIKE THAT?! :lol


----------



## 3ku1

Great Show. Kicking Raws ass at the moment.

Highlights:

Good match between Styles and Miz
Funny segment with the opener, and Ziggler and King was alright
Orton and Ambrose was a pretty good match. Another distraction from Harper. Obviousley this is heading somewhere. IT is heading with Harper getting a RKO haha. Anything they have me hooked
Nikki Natayla segment was ok. Nikki in those shorts though :mark:

But Bliss and Becky stole the show. What a match they put on. I am not going to enter this stupid fan bias discussion, about who put on a 2 star match, or 5 star. Thats not important. No casual cares about that. They care about a show. Becky had some good moves off the rope, some decent spots. And Bliss was clean as a general in the ring. Winning with the Heel move too, pleased me. Bliss is the top heel on SD right now. Unfortunately, well fortunately depends who you are. I just don't think WWE see Becky as a star. And I Get people are critisizing the choice of Mickie as Luchadora or whatever lol. But I liked it, was a surprise. Opposed to just seeing her return get a match, whatever. Shes now part of an angle. Interested to see how it develops. Could be good, if Mickie turns on Bliss. And they start to do the transistion of Bliss to a natural babyface.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

*For those who missed it*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> With Becky doing many innovative moves and spots here, and actually dominating most of the match did it change any of your perception on her? and do you see how time constraint hindered in what was making the best match between Alexa/Becky? I'm also starting to wonder if Alexa is allowed to use the 450 splash, that match was a good opportunity to showcase it.


*Becky wasn't mediocre, but she didn't do anything mind blowing, either. I didn't expect anything special from a cage match, so I'm not going to hold it against her. I'm just glad this feud is finally over.*


----------



## Banez

ThEmB0neZ said:


> For those who missed it


:lol

I saw that on SDL and wondered if WF had anyone who paid attention to that segment to deliver a gif.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Legit BOSS said:


> *Becky wasn't mediocre, .*


That's the nicest thing you ever said about Becky. BTW Alexa did even less.


----------



## Catsaregreat

Gotta respect Lawler and how old school he is. Dude nearly died during Raw and let Punk and Ziggler run wild with it. He probably loves it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

On a positive note I'm actually interested by a Natalia feud. I feared the worst but the last two weeks have been good. There's s real intensity that women's feuds in WWE always lack.



Legit BOSS said:


> * I'm just glad this feud is finally over.*


Is it though? I get the feeling it's going to continue simply because there's no one else for Alexa to feud with.


----------



## Reotor

The Luchadora angle might be over but not the feud itself.


----------



## ES24

Legit BOSS said:


> *Becky wasn't mediocre, but she didn't do anything mind blowing, either. I didn't expect anything special from a cage match, so I'm not going to hold it against her. I'm just glad this feud is finally over.*


If that's what you think about Becky that match how would you rate Alexa's performance? I like Alexa but she was dreadful this match. I think she was really nervous.


----------



## CJ

Outcome of the cage match was predictable as fuck, but it's great to see Mickie back :mark:



Banez said:


> Mickie had bit of psycho eyes... hopefully it transitions into something.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Aside from the AJ/Miz/Cena interaction and Ziggler's dastardly antics with the King, this was a pretty meh episode.

The New Wyatts have spent more time teasing a breakup than they spent being dominant. Just makes them look like idiots. 

And the cage match was such a throw away. I actually wanted to see them try to work a good match. Not this hokey non sense with Micky James.


----------



## Erik.

Only interested in knowing why Mickie was going after Becky. Match was horrible though. Alexa is lucky her character is very good because damn she cannot go. 

I hope to god Styles/Shane isn't the Mania match. I'd much rather Shane against Corbin if he had to have a match and just let Corbin squash him to highlight dominance.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

ES24 said:


> If that's what you think about Becky that match how would you rate Alexa's performance? I like Alexa but she was dreadful this match. I think she was really nervous.


*I have been vocal about Alexa's lack of mind blowing ring performances as well. Her character work carries her. I've just been very confused by the deluded assertions that:

A. It's ALL Alexa's fault for mediocre matches.
B. Alexa and Becky are having better matches than Sasha and Charlotte. 

Both are simply false. 

A. Becky is a 14 year veteran, and if we keep being told she's the best, then she should be able to guide Alexa to something special. For the most part, she's been getting her ass kicked for 10 minutes and responding with 5 moves of doom. 

B. Even Sasha and Charlotte's subpar matches are greater than Alexa and Becky's best. Alexa and Becky have used the same formula referred to above in the vast majority of their matches, which is why they're never anything spectacular. Sasha and Charlotte have made a few mistakes, but at least they shake things up in every match and try to do something special in all of them.*



Rated R Maryse said:


> Is it though? I get the feeling it's going to continue simply because there's no one else for Alexa to feud with.


*I'm assuming that Nikki disposes of Nattie at the Royal Rumble.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Legit BOSS said:


> *I have been vocal about Alexa's lack of mind blowing ring performances as well. Her character work carries her. I've just been very confused by the deluded assertions that:
> 
> A. It's ALL Alexa's fault for mediocre matches.
> B. Alexa and Becky are having better matches than Sasha and Charlotte.
> 
> Both are simply false.
> 
> A. Becky is a 14 year veteran, and if we keep being told she's the best, then she should be able to guide Alexa to something special. For the most part, she's been getting her ass kicked for 10 minutes and responding with 5 moves of doom.
> 
> B. Even Sasha and Charlotte's subpar matches are greater than Alexa and Becky's best. Alexa and Becky have used the same formula referred to above in the vast majority of their matches, which is why they're never anything spectacular. Sasha and Charlotte have made a few mistakes, but at least they shake things up in every match and try to do something special in all of them.*
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm assuming that Nikki disposes of Nattie at the Royal Rumble.*


Still leaves a couple of weeks to fill in and if Beckys feuding with Mickie she's still surely feuding with Alexa. I'd rather it don't as this feud is far too terrible in every way and going on for too long, like another recent women's Title feud but at least Sasha v Charlotte delivered at times.

Maybe Mickie v Becky will finally produce the first good Becky match since Mania.

And somehow Nikki vs Nattie has become a good feud, I can see it going until Elimination Chamber at least.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Rated R Maryse said:


> Still leaves a couple of weeks to fill in and if Beckys feuding with Mickie she's still surely feuding with Alexa. I'd rather it don't as this feud is far too terrible in every way and going on for too long, like another recent women's Title feud but at least Sasha v Charlotte delivered at times.
> 
> Maybe Mickie v Becky will finally produce the first good Becky match since Mania.
> 
> And somehow Nikki vs Nattie has become a good feud, I can see it going until Elimination Chamber at least.


Yea i'm sure Alexa Vs Nikki will be so much better :nikkilol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Yea i'm sure Alexa Vs Nikki will be so much better :nikkilol


Never said it would be...

I wasn't having a dig at Becky, just this feud with Alexa has been terrible.

Can't be any worse than Becky v Alexa has been though as this feud hasn't delivered in any aspect.


----------



## ste1592

Rated R Maryse said:


> Never said it would be...
> 
> I wasn't having a dig at Becky, just this feud with Alexa has been terrible.
> 
> Can't be any worse than Becky v Alexa has been though as this feud hasn't delivered in any aspect.


Hey, don't be so harsh. This feud perfectly delivered in making me not focus at all on Women's wrestling :booklel


----------



## Strategize

Rated R Maryse said:


> Never said it would be...
> 
> I wasn't having a dig at Becky, just this feud with Alexa has been terrible.
> 
> Can't be any worse than Becky v Alexa has been though as this feud hasn't delivered in any aspect.


Honestly I dunno if I'd call it straight terrible, outside of 1 match.

The feud just washes over me with zero impact, not offensively bad, nor good, just kinda there. The crowd's no sell to Mickie's reveal just summed up the feud perfectly to be honest.

However, were it on a 3 hour heel show aka RAW, it'd probably be torn to shreds.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Rated R Maryse said:


> Never said it would be...
> 
> I wasn't having a dig at Becky, just this feud with Alexa has been terrible.
> 
> Can't be any worse than Becky v Alexa has been though as this feud hasn't delivered in any aspect.


Not gonna lie i'm actually happy this feud might be over. Get Becky away from Alexa already. It feels like Becky's her babysitter. I say good luck to Nikki with Alexa, she's going to need it.

Since Wrestlemania Becky has only had 3 different singles opponents Dana, Natalya, and Alexa. That's why you haven't seen a great Becky match in a while. Also Becky Vs Nattie at Battleground wasn't bad, even Meltz gave it 3 in a quarter stars. (even with the terrible finish)


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Strategize said:


> Honestly I dunno if I'd call it straight terrible, outside of 1 match.
> 
> The feud just washes over me with zero impact, not offensively bad, nor good, just kinda there. The crowd's no sell to Mickie's reveal just summed up the feud perfectly to be honest.
> 
> However, were it on a 3 hour heel show aka RAW, it'd probably be torn to shreds.


Even that one match though...was nothing special. These two just don't mesh well in the ring, and Bliss is still too green and Beckys not doing enough to carry her.

And the booking is pretty terrible. Dragged out fo no reason, repetitive, same thing of Becky getting screwed over, cutting a serious promo, then just being same old Becky next week.


----------



## ES24

Legit BOSS said:


> *I have been vocal about Alexa's lack of mind blowing ring performances as well. Her character work carries her. I've just been very confused by the deluded assertions that:
> 
> A. It's ALL Alexa's fault for mediocre matches.
> B. Alexa and Becky are having better matches than Sasha and Charlotte.
> 
> Both are simply false.
> 
> A. Becky is a 14 year veteran, and if we keep being told she's the best, then she should be able to guide Alexa to something special. For the most part, she's been getting her ass kicked for 10 minutes and responding with 5 moves of doom.
> 
> B. Even Sasha and Charlotte's subpar matches are greater than Alexa and Becky's best. Alexa and Becky have used the same formula referred to above in the vast majority of their matches, which is why they're never anything spectacular. Sasha and Charlotte have made a few mistakes, but at least they shake things up in every match and try to do something special in all of them.*
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm assuming that Nikki disposes of Nattie at the Royal Rumble.*



Charlotte and Sasha have been given time and better gimmick matches. The cage match was 12 minutes with 4 minutes being commericials. Charlotte and Sasha are great together so of course their matches will be better adding in they actually get plenty of time and the crowd cares about them more. Becky finally gets the crowd into it yesterday they were chanting this is awesome and they end the match. I think Alexa has a great look and character but yesterday proved she isn't ready for this. She is one of my tops and I wanted her to do well but she no showed that match. She couldn't get one good spot off in the steel cage? And if Becky has 5 moves how many does Alexa have?? I can't even think of 5. No one right now would be able to have a match as good as Sasha and charlotte with Alexa right now so why even compare. She needs a lot more time. And Becky isn't s 14 year VET wtf is that??



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Not gonna lie i'm actually happy this feud might be over. Get Becky away from Alexa already. It feels like Becky's her babysitter. I say good luck to Nikki with Alexa, she's going to need it.
> 
> Since Wrestlemania Becky has only had 3 different singles opponents Dana, Natalya, and Alexa. That's why you haven't seen a great Becky match in a while. Also Becky Vs Nattie at Battleground wasn't bad, even Meltz gave it 3 in a quarter stars. (even with the terrible finish)


I don't see how they would or want to go with Nikki/Alexa one on one for Mania. That would take some real guts


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Not gonna lie i'm actually happy this feud might be over. Get Becky away from Alexa already. It feels like Becky's her babysitter. I say good luck to Nikki with Alexa, she's going to need it.
> 
> Since Wrestlemania Becky has only had 3 different singles opponents Dana, Natalya, and Alexa. That's why you haven't seen a great Becky match in a while. Also Becky Vs Nattie at Battleground wasn't bad, even Meltz gave it 3 in a quarter stars. (even with the terrible finish)


They just need to end it pronto. Even the Becky vs Mickie stuff. End it all and just get them all away from each other so we can forget this feud and move on.


----------



## wwffans123

SDL is better thab Raw every single week.Amazing.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

ES24 said:


> Charlotte and Sasha have been given time and better gimmick matches. The cage match was 12 minutes with 4 minutes being commericials. Charlotte and Sasha are great together so of course their matches will be better adding in they actually get plenty of time and the crowd cares about them more. Becky finally gets the crowd into it yesterday they were chanting this is awesome and they end the match. I think Alexa has a great look and character but yesterday proved she isn't ready for this. She is one of my tops and I wanted her to do well but she no showed that match. She couldn't get one good spot off in the steel cage? And if Becky has 5 moves how many does Alexa have?? I can't even think of 5. No one right now would be able to have a match as good as Sasha and charlotte with Alexa right now so why even compare. She needs a lot more time. And* Becky isn't s 14 year VET wtf is that*??


They forgot the 7 years she quit. Can we stop this 5 moves crap. Everyone has the same couple of moves they always use. You're telling me Sasha doesn't have 5 moves she always uses too? Please off the top of your head name more then 5 moves Sasha does?

I'll go first:
1Bank statement
2Suicide dive
3Knees in the corner
4top rope flying knees
??? That's it i'm stumped


----------



## ES24

Rated R Maryse said:


> They just need to end it pronto. Even the Becky vs Mickie stuff. End it all and just get them all away from each other so we can forget this feud and move on.


Yes let's not do a Becky vs Mickie feud because you don't like the feud. Maybe some people actually like it. If you don't like a feud change the channel...like I do when Titus O Neil /NewDay comes on TV


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

ES24 said:


> Yes let's not do a Becky vs Mickie feud because you don't like the feud. Maybe some people actually like it. If you don't like a feud change the channel...like I do when Titus O Neil /NewDay comes on TV


But I like Becky and Bliss. But what they're doing is terrible. They just need to move them all on a book a good women's feud.


----------



## DammitChrist

Kudos to Jerry "the King" Lawler for taking a bump for Dolph Ziggler, and for putting him over. He didn't need to do that, especially with his heart condition in the past. I respect him even more for that


----------



## DELETE

lmfao at becky marks. "becky is carying alexa" you guys are fucking hilarious.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

As usual an easy win for Smackdown over Raw this week, but this week the difference was truly huge. Raw was so, so bad and Smackdown had a decent/good show. Nice opening promo between Cena/AJ/Miz and a heel vs heel match. 

King's Court returned after a long time and it was nice to see it on Smackdown, I never really liked Ziggler, but him being heel again is definitely better for him.

And of course, even though it was expected, really good (duh) seeing Mickie James back. Good for Mickie she's on the A-show Smackdown.



wwffans123 said:


> SDL is better thab Raw every single week.Amazing.


Yes and the difference truly is huge. Smackdown overall is really good and Raw is bad/boring. With this week's Raw being terrible.



Banez said:


> Mickie had bit of psycho eyes... hopefully it transitions into something.


Mickie & Alexa mistletoe segments :woo ...


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

DELETE said:


> lmfao at becky marks. "becky is carying alexa" you guys are fucking hilarious.


Alexa can't carry Becky figuratively or literally. It's funny it's not just Becky marks saying this. Alexa basically did a DDT and that's it.

Becky>Alexa


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Alexa can't carry Becky figuratively or literally. It's funny it's not just Becky marks saying this. Alexa basically did a DDT and that's it.
> 
> Becky>Alexa


Hey man nature of the business when someone is more experienced it's their fucking job top carry the other people.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Never understood why "Mic skills" and "carrying" were so important to fans :leo


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Hey man nature of the business when someone is more experienced it's their fucking job top carry the other people.


Yes, but the guy I replied to doesn't think that. It's not a knock on Alexa. She's still green and should be carried in the ring until she gets more experience. Alexa marks take offense when I say Becky's carrying Alexa in the ring, but it's just an observation. Becky is obviously teaching Alexa right now. Alexa has flaws just like every rookie does.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Yes, but the guy I replied to doesn't think that. It's not a knock on Alexa. She's still green and should be carried in the ring until she gets more experience. Alexa marks take offense when I say Becky's carrying Alexa in the ring, but it's just an observation. Becky is obviously teaching Alexa right now. Alexa has flaws just like every rookie does.


To be fair Becky isn't without her flaws either everyone has them rookie or veteran, Becky's noticeable flaws are outside of matches and Alexa's noticeable flaws are within matches.that's what I've been able to glean at least. They work well together as a whole. 

I don't get the fascination with who carried who in matches. It's largely irrelevant. experienced talent is tasked with guiding the lesser experienced. It's a business that is based on and works best when there is full cooperation. 

I agree man. It's extremely obvious that Becky is guiding Alexa at times. It's not a negative as you said. It's actually a boon for Alexa to have someone with that experience helping her grow as a performer. It's also a boon for Becky to be so willing and able to guide someone because when her time as an active performer comes to an end she will be able to mentor young talent to a very high degree.


----------



## DELETE

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Alexa can't carry Becky figuratively or literally. It's funny it's not just Becky marks saying this. Alexa basically did a DDT and that's it.
> 
> Becky>Alexa


you do realize that ddt is her finisher right? wtf are you talking about


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

DELETE said:


> you do realize that ddt is her finisher right? wtf are you talking about


fpalm Exactly, she did nothing until the end.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Simply Flawless said:


> Never understood why "Mic skills" and "carrying" were so important to fans :leo


Mic Skills I understand as an important factor because there needs to be a vehicle to get from Point A to Point B without resorting to physical altercations all the time.

The fascination with who carries a match is something I don't, have never and probably will never understand. The business is based on cooperation. That's also when it works best. I personally find who carried a match to be irrelevant.


----------



## nyelator

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Mickie & Alexa mistletoe segments :woo ...













ThEmB0neZ said:


> Alexa can't carry Becky figuratively or literally. It's funny it's not just Becky marks saying this. Alexa basically did a DDT and that's it.
> 
> Becky>Alexa


Her Finisher (well the secondary) and she is a heel who is supposed to run away from a fight so of course she is going to try top take the easy way out.


MonkasaurusRex said:


> Hey man nature of the business when someone is more experienced it's their fucking job top carry the other people.


You are right but it is not like she carried her all the way in this feud. Alexa is competent enough to be in the right places at the right times.Want to see carried see Khali vs Cena or Batista 


Simply Flawless said:


> Never understood why "Mic skills" and "carrying" were so important to fans :leo


Who knows 


ThEmB0neZ said:


> Yes, but the guy I replied to doesn't think that. It's not a knock on Alexa. She's still green and should be carried in the ring until she gets more experience. Alexa marks take offense when I say Becky's carrying Alexa in the ring, but it's just an observation. Becky is obviously teaching Alexa right now. Alexa has flaws just like every rookie does.


She is green and does have flaws....... much like Becky and that is where I get mad you act like Becky has none when in fact mate she does.


MonkasaurusRex said:


> I don't get the fascination with who carried who in matches. It's largely irrelevant. experienced talent is tasked with guiding the lesser experienced. It's a business that is based on and works best when there is full cooperation.
> 
> I agree man. It's extremely obvious that Becky is guiding Alexa at times. It's not a negative as you said. It's actually a boon for Alexa to have someone with that experience helping her grow as a performer. It's also a boon for Becky to be so willing and able to guide someone because when her time as an active performer comes to an end she will be able to mentor young talent to a very high degree.


Very true X-Pac carried Y2J for a bit and it goes both ways as working with a better promo helps Becky alongin that aspect 


DELETE said:


> you do realize that ddt is her finisher right? wtf are you talking about


Yeah you would get rep for this but I have to give more around


----------



## DELETE

ThEmB0neZ said:


> fpalm Exactly, she did noting until the end.


LOL YOU ARE COMPLAINING ABOUT HER NOT DOING ANYTHING TILL THE END??? you becky marks are unbelievable. do you not see beckys matches??? She gets dominated the whole match then does her "5 moves of doom" and wins with a dis-arm-her. She is like the female john cena.


----------



## Strategize

The carrying argument is pointless since she's not being carried to anything noteworthy.

In my eyes all Becky is for Alexa is a heat sponge to get her recognized, that's it really.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

nyelator said:


> She is green and does have flaws....... much like Becky and that is where I get mad you act like Becky has none when in fact mate she does.


When did I ever say Becky doesn't have any flaws. Everybody does. I just believe Becky deserves better then what she's been given and deserves to win a feud sometime.(is that to much to ask?) BTW I still think you're crazy for thinking Carmella has a shot at being more marketable then Becky. She didn't get over as a face and now she with Ellsworth. fpalm


----------



## nyelator

ThEmB0neZ said:


> When did I ever say Becky doesn't have any flaws. Everybody does. I just believe Becky deserves better then what she's been given and deserves to win a feud sometime.(is that to much to ask?) BTW I still think you're crazy for thinking Carmella has a shot at being more marketable then Becky. She didn't get over as a face and now she with Ellsworth. fpalm


She did win the Natalya one kinda ish maybe who knows.
And I forgot about the googles and the kid aspect so yes Becky is in fact more marketable (When I said that I was saying main stream if needed but if I can go their Becky is way better than Mella in ring and even in promo (though Carmella is not terrible at them) but may I ask you a question?


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

DELETE said:


> LOL YOU ARE COMPLAINING ABOUT HER NOT DOING ANYTHING TILL THE END??? you becky marks are unbelievable. do you not see beckys matches??? She gets dominated the whole match then does her "5 moves of doom" and wins with a dis-arm-her. She is like the female john cena.


That's 4 more moves than Alexa does. The female John Cena but never wins(Nikki is who you're thinking of). Bet you couldn't name 5 moves of any female on the roster. Yea that spring board kick and the Bexplex off the turnbuckle was really being dominated. fpalm


----------



## Reotor

DELETE said:


> LOL YOU ARE COMPLAINING ABOUT HER NOT DOING ANYTHING TILL THE END??? you becky marks are unbelievable. do you not see beckys matches??? She gets dominated the whole match then does her "5 moves of doom" and lose. She is like the female Ziggler.


FTFY


----------



## DELETE

ThEmB0neZ said:


> That's 4 more moves than Alexa does. The female John Cena but never wins(Nikki is who you're thinking of). Bet you couldn't name 5 moves of any female on the roster. Yea that spring board kick and the Bexplex off the turnbuckle was really being dominated. fpalm


dude are you dumb? In ring wise she does the EXACT same thing cena does. Are you watching the same matches as me?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

ThEmB0neZ said:


> When did I ever say Becky doesn't have any flaws. Everybody does. I just believe Becky deserves better then what she's been given and deserves to win a feud sometime.(is that to much to ask?) BTW I still think you're crazy for thinking Carmella has a shot at being more marketable then Becky. She didn't get over as a face and now she with Ellsworth. fpalm


It may be too much to ask. We don't have the answer only WWE does.

This feud isn't even over yet. How do you figure she won't win it in the end? I totally see this feud extending to WrestleMania with the three of them in a triple threat. Becky likely wins there which should appease the ardent Becky fans. There is a reason why Becky hasn't lost clean in this entire feud. It's either building to her getting the title back at the Rumble or a Triple Threat at Mania IMO at least. The addition of Mickie could extend this whole thing a couple months and both girls can learn from Mickie in that time.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

nyelator said:


> She did win the Natalya one kinda ish maybe who knows.
> And I forgot about the googles and the kid aspect so yes Becky is in fact more marketable (When I said that I was saying main stream if needed but if I can go their Becky is way better than Mella in ring and even in promo (though Carmella is not terrible at them) but may I ask you a question?


Natalya won at the PPV. Then the draft happened which pretty much ended all active feuds. She beat Nattie on Smackdown but PPV's are really were you end feuds. 

Main stream? Like what movies(please don't say the marine movies)? Becky does a lot of media and comic cons. She's even featured on the WWE production trucks right next to Cena. 

She has a degree in acting you know. She was even a extra on Vikings


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Perhaps we'll see a female elimination chamber match?

Alexa Bliss (champ) vs. Becky Lynch vs. Mickie James vs. Nikki Bella vs. Natalya vs. Carmella


----------



## nyelator

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Natalya won at the PPV. Then the draft happened which pretty much ended all active feuds. She beat Nattie on Smackdown but PPV's are really were you end feuds.
> 
> Main stream? Like what movies(please don't say the marine movies)? Becky does a lot of media and comic cons. She's even featured on the WWE production trucks right next to Cena.
> 
> She has a degree in acting you know. She was even a extra on Vikings


Wow ok I retract that statement (more marketable for me at least)
True about the PPV thing


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

DELETE said:


> dude are you dumb? In ring wise she does the EXACT same thing cena does. Are you watching the same matches as me?


Really she does the shoulder block, Five knuckle shuffle, STFU,Protoplex, then the FU?
EXACT What the F are you talking about?
I think you're watching different matches. Probably last weeks main event.
Becky has a lot of moves, she saves them for big matches 









Becky is considered to be a technical wrestler. Cena is not. Please tell what the F you're saying because it makes no sense.


----------



## nyelator

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> Perhaps we'll see a female elimination chamber match?
> 
> Alexa Bliss (champ) vs. Becky Lynch vs. Mickie James vs. Nikki Bella vs. Natalya vs. Carmella














ThEmB0neZ said:


> Really she does the shoulder block, Five knuckle shuffle, STFU,Protoplex, then the FU?
> EXACT What the F are you talking about?
> I think you're watching different matches. Probably last weeks main event.
> Becky has a lot of moves, she saves them for big matches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becky is considered to be a technical wrestler. Cena is not. Please tell what the F you're saying because it makes no sense.


She does do the first pat of the five moves and I forgot about the move she sipped off form Pentagon Dark


----------



## DELETE

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Really she does the shoulder block, Five knuckle shuffle, STFU,Protoplex, then the FU?
> EXACT What the F are you talking about?
> I think you're watching different matches. Probably last weeks main event.
> Becky has a lot of moves, she saves them for big matches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becky is considered to be a technical wrestler. Cena is not. Please tell what the F you're saying because it makes no sense.


I cant debate with a person who ignores fact. Also that move you showed me is very simple. My 8 year old brother could do that.


----------



## nyelator

DELETE said:


> I cant debate with a person who ignores fact. Also that move you showed me is very simple. My 8 year old brother could do that.


and it is not even hers http://i.imgur.com/Qzkq13F.gif


----------



## NieNie

Glad to see Becky lost the match, she is the weakest link from the horsewomen and now even someone new like Alexa Bliss is surpassing her. I don't see Becky winning the title any time soon and Alexa will move on to feud with Mickie or Nikki.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

nyelator said:


> She does do the first pat of the five moves and I forgot about the move she sipped off form Pentagon Dark


Hey Becky has good taste. What Alexa stole the DDT form Jake the Snake too.


Every wrestler has this 5 moves of doom bullcrap. It's funny that marks are saying Becky has 5 move of doom though she never wins. fpalm


----------



## nyelator

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Hey Becky has good taste. What Alexa stole the DDT form Jake the Snake too.
> 
> 
> Every wrestler has this 5 moves of doom bullcrap. It's funny that marks are saying Becky has 5 move of doom though she never wins. fpalm


Actually Alexa's is more like a Maryse DDT but I was more or less joking about it being ripped off as that move is pretty basic anyway but I think most guys should have a comeback/five moves of doom actully (fun fact in 2k17 I gave Becky Cena's comeback)


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

DELETE said:


> I cant debate with a person who ignores fact. Also that move you showed me is very simple. M*y 8 year old brother could do that*.


What your older brother? Dumbest post I have ever seen. No crap anyone could do wrestling moves you clown. What the F does that even mean? Tell me these hard moves?

You and Legit B man fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## DELETE

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Hey Becky has good taste. What Alexa stole the DDT form Jake the Snake too.
> 
> 
> Every wrestler has this 5 moves of doom bullcrap. It's funny that marks are saying Becky has 5 move of doom though she never wins. fpalm


alexa doesnt have a "5 moves of doom". There are plenty of wrestlers who dont have 5 moves of doom.


----------



## nyelator

DELETE said:


> alexa doesnt have a "5 moves of doom". There are plenty of wrestlers who dont have 5 moves of doom.


True


----------



## nyelator

ThEmB0neZ said:


> What your older brother? Dumbest post I have ever seen. No crap anyone could do wrestling moves you clown. What the F does that even mean? Tell me these hard moves?
> 
> You and Legit B man fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


You can do a 630? (But legit B is a pain wish she was not a Alexa fan)


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

nyelator said:


> Actually Alexa's is more like a Maryse DDT but I was more or less joking about it being ripped off as that move is pretty basic anyway but I think most guys should have a comeback/five moves of doom actully (fun fact in 2k17 I gave Becky Cena's comeback)


I know your joking, But DELETE IDK fpalm Wait so you play as Becky?

Question: What are Becky's "5 moves"?



nyelator said:


> You can do a 630? (But legit B is a pain wish she was not a Alexa fan)


I bet everyone on the indys can do a 630. You know half of them are all spot monkeys.


----------



## DELETE

ThEmB0neZ said:


> What your older brother? Dumbest post I have ever seen. No crap anyone could do wrestling moves you clown. What the F does that even mean? Tell me these hard moves?
> 
> You and Legit B man fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


not everyone can do a wrestling move. You think a 8 year old could do a phoenix splash without breaking his/her neck? Point is becky is average at best in the ring. When she actually does moves that arent the 5 moves of doom they are very simple and boring moves that my fucking little brother could do.


----------



## nyelator

ThEmB0neZ said:


> I know your joking, But DELETE IDK fpalm Wait so you play as Becky?
> 
> Question: What are Becky's "5 moves"?


Yes I do the played as list goes as follows 
1.Alexa (duh)
2.Carmella (fun)
3.Becky (repadive)but fun
4.Nikki (mostly my brother)
5.Emma (fun entrance)

Male 
1.Tyler Breeze 
2.Zack Ryder 
3.Kevin Nash
4.AJ Styles
5.Y2J
Caw
1.Batista (see new sig and avtar)
2.Maryse
3.Carlito
4.RVD
5.Austin Aires (DLC Downloading now)

But like her main five or her comeback


----------



## DELETE

ThEmB0neZ said:


> I know your joking, But DELETE IDK fpalm Wait so you play as Becky?
> 
> Question: What are Becky's "5 moves"?
> 
> 
> I bet everyone on the indys can do a 630. You know half of them are all spot monkeys.


[YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]

look at this. These are her top 10 moves and only one of them were hard to do. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_Nvlri40m0



nyelator said:


> Yes I do the played as list goes as follows
> 1.Alexa (duh)
> 2.Carmella (fun)
> 3.Becky (repadive)but fun
> 4.Nikki (mostly my brother)
> 5.Emma (fun entrance)
> 
> Male
> 1.Tyler Breeze
> 2.Zack Ryder
> 3.Kevin Nash
> 4.AJ Styles
> 5.Y2J
> Caw
> 1.Batista (see new sig and avtar)
> 2.Maryse
> 3.Carlito
> 4.RVD
> 5.Austin Aires (DLC Downloading now)
> 
> But like her main five or her comeback


emma has the GOAT entrance


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

DELETE said:


> not everyone can do a wrestling move. You think a 8 year old could do a phoenix splash without breaking his/her neck? Point is becky is average at best in the ring. When she actually does moves that arent the 5 moves of doom they are very simple and boring moves that my fucking little brother could do.


If your older brother did Becky's Pentagon on you he would break your arm. Got it, Becky has to do flippy shit to impress you. Whatever. Tell me who you think is the best women's wrestler on the roster.


----------



## Strategize

We really comparing movesets now? Jesus. 
Asuka doesn't have the deepest moveset yet she's by far the quickest and smoothest women's wrestler in the company, that means alot more than how complex your moves are.


----------



## nyelator

DELETE said:


> emma has the GOAT entrance


Yeah Carmella's is to out of date and annoying and the Bliss ones timing is off when not in the NXT arena 


ThEmB0neZ said:


> If your older brother did Becky's Pentagon on you he would break your arm. Got it. Becky has to do flippy shit to impress you. Whatever. Tell me who you think is the best women's wrestler on the roster.


He is not a big fan of flippy shit (not trying to derail you just telling you)



Strategize said:


> We really comparing movesets now? Jesus.
> Asuka doesn't have the deepest moveset yet she's by far the quickest and smoothest women's wrestler in the company, that means alot more than how complex your moves are.


Let them get it out it is good for them but how was your day?


----------



## Strategize

nyelator said:


> Let them get it out it is good for them but how was your day?


Glorious.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Let's bring back the positivity to this thread.


----------



## nyelator

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Let's bring back the positivity to this thread.


LOL


----------



## Kabraxal

How did this become another mark war over the women? Both are good. The feud has been fun, the promos have been on point, and the matches have at least attempted to tell actual stories and not completely suck as the spot fest "history" making wannabe acts they are. Both women are the reason this feud has been one of the better feuds period, let alone the best women's feud on the main roster since...well, probably AJ/Kaitlynn alllll the way back in 2013. 

I do hope there is a small break as Becky gets to feud with Mickie, though I do sense that EC could be a distinct possibility and maybe Mickie turns on Bliss to get the title before going to Becky.


----------



## DELETE

ThEmB0neZ said:


> If your older brother did Becky's Pentagon on you he would break your arm. Got it, Becky has to do flippy shit to impress you. Whatever. Tell me who you think is the best women's wrestler on the roster.


alexa


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

DELETE said:


> alexa












I'm sure you loved her No Mercy match.








What a worker she is :bryanlol

Hey dude you like who you like no judgement.


----------



## Kabraxal

ThEmB0neZ said:


> I'm sure you loved her No Mercy match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a worker she is :bryanlol
> 
> Hey dude you like who you like no judgement.


Not like that move is great anyway... you just run into her ass since she jumps in the air. And no one has gotten a good match out of Naomi. Becky wouldn't even be able to drag one out.


----------



## DELETE

ThEmB0neZ said:


> I'm sure you loved her No Mercy match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a worker she is :bryanlol
> 
> Hey dude you like who you like no judgement.


even the all time greats have botches. but since we are talking about botches.... http://imgur.com/a/TOxkl


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

DELETE said:


> even the all time greats have botches. but since we are talking about botches.... http://imgur.com/a/TOxkl


:surprise: Dude i'm not even joking I knew you would bring that Summer Rae Gif up(Crazy)
The problem is that's miscommunication on both parties.(some say that's mostly Summer's fault) With the Alexa gif is that's all on her. You can't defend that. She totally bailed. That's what you call green as Shiit.

Hey if you like watching 2 star matches. What ever floats your boat man.


----------



## nyelator

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Dude i'm not even joking I knew you would bring that Summer Rae Gif up(Crazy)
> The problem is that's miscommunication on both parties.(some say that's mostly Summer's fault) With the Alexa gif is that's all on her. You can't defend that. She totally bailed. That's what you call green as Shiit.
> 
> Hey if you like watching 2 star matches. That's you.


Well Naomi is shit (something Summer is not that was on both of them)and was jumping too early also







'
Also this is green as shit
















NOT








and just because I know you hate her as well


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

nyelator said:


> Well Naomi is shit (something Summer is not that was on both of them)and was jumping too early also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '


What does Naomi being shit have to do with that Alexa botch. I'm sorry you can't defend that. She sold that like a beginner.

Sasha running into Becky suppose to mean something? Sasha botches all the time you know this.

Dude I don't hate Alexa or Carmella. I think they both have bright futures. I just don't know how someone can say Alexa is the best "wrestler" on the roster with a straight face. Say Character, not Wrestler.


----------



## nyelator

ThEmB0neZ said:


> What does Naomi being shit have to do with that Alexa botch. I'm sorry you can't defend that. She sold that like a beginner.
> 
> Sasha running into Becky suppose to mean something? Sasha botches all the time you know this.
> 
> Dude I don't hate Alexa or Carmella. I think they both have bright futures. I just don't no how someone can say Alexa is the best "wrestler" on the roster with a straight face.


She jumped too early 
They both Botched
Alexa is not Ryder,Styles,Dean,Miz,Roman,Y2J,Owens,Bray,Randy,Cena,Tyler,Seth,Sami,Neville,Kendrick,Harper and so many more (they both are above a lot of people though


----------



## 3ku1

ThEmB0neZ said:


> :surprise: Dude i'm not even joking I knew you would bring that Summer Rae Gif up(Crazy)
> The problem is that's miscommunication on both parties.(some say that's mostly Summer's fault) With the Alexa gif is that's all on her. You can't defend that. She totally bailed. That's what you call green as Shiit.
> 
> Hey if you like watching 2 star matches. What ever floats your boat man.


Takes someone pretty petty to have your avatar? Lol at all ppl like you thinking 5 star matches Is what WWE or the casual audience care about. That gif of that match in NXT, they would eat it up. No one in that audience would notice Alexa botched. So what even Bret botched. Hbk botched. Rock botched. Hell I bet theirs gifs out their of Your precious Becky botching. It happens. So it has nothing to do with being Green. Beckys been wrestling since 2002. Alexa three years. And Alexas already shown tons of improvement in key areas. Your acting like Becky had had any better matches the. Alexa has. Like I said most casuals couldent give a shit who botched, or how many star matches they had. I don't remember anyone ever saying Alexa is the best wrestler. But theirs a hell of a lot of fan bias going on here. Alexa botches, she's not the best in ring worker. But least I'm not bias about it.


----------



## chronoxiong

So Mickie James is La Luchadora. She still looks hot after all these years. And yeah, that means I didn't really pay attention to her TNA run. I really liked this week's Natalya/Nikkie segment as well. With Natalya pissed off she has no merchandise and took her anger out on the Cena and Nikki t-shirts. 

And Shane McMahon came out to make a big announcement but I could've swore he never got to it. Please don't announce that he's going to have a match at WM. I didn't mind the rest of the segments. Ziggler hurting Lawler was needed to get heat on him.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

3ku1 said:


> Takes someone pretty petty to have your avatar? Lol at all ppl like you thinking 5 star matches Is what WWE or the casual audience care about. That gif of that match in NXT, they would eat it up. No one in that audience would notice Alexa botched. So what even Bret botched. Hbk botched. Rock botched. Hell I bet theirs gifs out their of Your precious Becky botching. It happens. So it has nothing to do with being Green. Beckys been wrestling since 2002. Alexa three years. And Alexas already shown tons of improvement in key areas. Your acting like Becky had had any better matches the. Alexa has. Like I said most casuals couldent give a shit who botched, or how many star matches they had. I don't remember anyone ever saying Alexa is the best wrestler. But theirs a hell of a lot of fan bias going on here. Alexa botches, she's not the best in ring worker. But least I'm not bias about it.


My avatar is not meant to be taken seriously calm down. Dude WWE barley has a casual audience anymore. Matches do matter just listen to the crowd for Sasha Vs. Charlotte matches compared to Alexa Vs Becky(dead quiet). That's because there having better matches. Becky has never had a botch like Alexa had against Naomi. Delete said Alexa was the best wrestler on the roster. Which is why I brought up Alexa's No Mercy match. I wasn't even talking about casuals. Thanks for not being biased.

Becky's lowest star matches have all been with Alexa. Becky was in a 4 star Wreslemania match. 3 star matches with Charlotte and Nattie. Alexa is still searching for her first 3 star.


----------



## Not Lying

people complaining someone "stole" a move from someone :lmao :lmao 
you people are embarrassing


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Kabraxal said:


> Not like that move is great anyway... you just run into her ass since she jumps in the air. And no one has gotten a good match out of Naomi. Becky wouldn't even be able to drag one out.


AJ Lee and Nikki both had really good matches with Naomi...


----------



## DammitChrist

chronoxiong said:


> So Mickie James is La Luchadora. She still looks hot after all these years. And yeah, that means I didn't really pay attention to her TNA run. I really liked this week's Natalya/Nikkie segment as well. With Natalya pissed off she has no merchandise and took her anger out on the Cena and Nikki t-shirts.
> 
> And Shane McMahon came out to make a big announcement but I could've swore he never got to it. Please don't announce that he's going to have a match at WM. I didn't mind the rest of the segments. Ziggler hurting Lawler was needed to get heat on him.


Shane McMahon's big announcement was that the Elimination Chamber match at next month's ppv will officially now be for the WWE championship. It won't be a Number One Contendership match. It's either going to be AJ Styles or John Cena defending the world title in this match.

I think it's going to be AJ Styles being the one to defend his belt at the ppv because I don't see John Cena going into the Elimination Chamber match as the champion.


----------



## nyelator

ThEmB0neZ said:


> My avatar is not meant to be taken seriously calm down. *Dude WWE** barley has a casual audience anymore*. Matches do matter just listen to the crowd for Sasha Vs. Charlotte matches compared to Alexa Vs Becky(dead quiet). That's because there having better matches. Becky has never had a botch like Alexa had against Naomi. Delete said Alexa was the best wrestler on the roster. Which is why I brought up Alexa's No Mercy match. I wasn't even talking about casuals. Thanks for not being biased.
> 
> Becky's lowest star matches have all been with Alexa. Becky was in a 4 star Wreslemania match. 3 star matches with Charlotte and Nattie. Alexa is still searching for her first 3 star.


First off look at the bold now look at the gifs 
















Now that is out of the way
I know DELETE and he thinks Finn is the best on the roster so you would be wrong their.
On how over she is (not her hometown 4 states away actully)https://www.youtube.com/watchv=ICvCd8QxESY
Becky has faced Brie,Fox,and much worse than Alexa but nice fabrication 
She was the clear weak link and obviously added to take the fall in the triple threat can't recall one thing she did in that match.
Rated by who?



Rated R Maryse said:


> AJ Lee and Nikki both had really good matches with Naomi...


She has gotten worse in ring honestly



The Definition of Technician said:


> people complaining someone "stole" a move from someone :lmao :lmao
> you people are embarrassing


Well I was trolling


----------



## Not Lying

nyelator said:


> First off look at the bold now look at the gifs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is out of the way
> I know DELETE and he thinks Finn is the best on the roster so you would be wrong their.
> On how over she is (not her hometown 4 states away actully)https://www.youtube.com/watchv=ICvCd8QxESY
> Becky has faced Brie,Fox,and much worse than Alexa but nice fabrication
> She was the clear weak link and obviously added to take the fall in the triple threat can't recall one thing she did in that match.
> Rated by who?
> 
> 
> 
> She has gotten worse in ring honestly
> 
> 
> 
> Well I was trolling


I'm going to reply to all.

First, what match were you watching at WM? Are you seriously that blind of a hater now? Even the biggest Becky dictators will say she shined in that match, suicide dive, missile dropkick, top rop fisherman suplex, the technical pin exchange, she saved a few botches by Sasha.. she was on her A game there. And she showed why she's the best in the division. WWE could have added anyone to take the fall now, and I don't get this whole thing of it was done to protect Sasha, when it was clear as day they don't give a fuck about Sasha when it comes to her vs Charlotte, no one lost to Charlotte as clean as she did. Becky was added for the match, *maybe* to take the fall, but her saving the revolution's ass with her promo and babyface performance vs Charlotte and getting over with the casuals and smarks WITH NO NXT HYPE, and getting praised by some of the most respect names in the business is what got her that WM spot as well.

2nd of all, Naomi hasn't regressed, if she's with someone capable and at the right spots they'll make her look good, she shined in that 6-way match Backlash, her athleticism can be translated well into her becoming a better wrestler if she gets put in there with someone like Becky and Nattie, and as RRM said, AJ Lee vs Naomi back in NXT was a very good match.

3rd and finally, I didn't get the trolling because legit so people used that thing in wrestling "he stole X's move" " Michelle McCool stole the Styles Clash" this is the stupidest argument I have EVER seen, if every innovator only used his moves and no one else could, then , I don't even know how to conclude that sentence.

Anw, I don't get this supposed rivalry here between both fans, Becky's clearly the superior ring worker, Alexa has been great as a character, both of them are good friends and travel together, and both of them are much more capable in the ring that was shown, where's Becky's diverse move-set of suplexes and submissions? where's Alexa's Code-Green/Last-Call and 450 Splash? when have they had a 1 on 1 clean match that was actually supposed to go out there and tear down the house? The cage match looked to have been good, first time in a while a divas match got "this is awesome" and as watching on TV we missed 4min of it, and only saw 8min of the action. But I'm not convinced and won't be, because I've seen both of them at their best, that this is "just their best work".


----------



## Lariatoh!

TD Stinger said:


> Good ol cage match logic. No can interfere my ass.
> 
> .


The whole reason was the cage to keep Luchadora out... AND she just walks in the door... 2 refs, a steel cage, and she just walks in during a title match and kicks the challenger in the head...

The rest of the episode was pretty good besides that. I think I can see creative's plan with Randy. He's trying to slowly divide and conquer to defeat them. He could have RKO'd Bray there, but that would have just brought Bray and Luke on the same page. Randy needs to get Luke to the point that when Randy does turn on Bray, Luke will cheer it... 

When Cena turned up and interrupted the champ, I was hoping Styles just straight up said- "man you look like a dork". Miz did really well in that segment.


----------



## nyelator

The Definition of Technician said:


> I'm going to reply to all.
> 
> First, what match were you watching at WM? Are you seriously that blind of a hater now? Even the biggest Becky dictators will say she shined in that match, suicide dive, missile dropkick, top rop fisherman suplex, the technical pin exchange, she saved a few botches by Sasha.. she was on her A game there. And she showed why she's the best in the division. WWE could have added anyone to take the fall now, and I don't get this whole thing of it was done to protect Sasha, when it was clear as day they don't give a fuck about Sasha when it comes to her vs Charlotte, no one lost to Charlotte as clean as she did. Becky was added for the match, *maybe* to take the fall, but her saving the revolution's ass with her promo and babyface performance vs Charlotte and getting over with the casuals and smarks WITH NO NXT HYPE, and getting praised by some of the most respect names in the business is what got her that WM spot as well.
> 
> 2nd of all, Naomi hasn't regressed, if she's with someone capable and at the right spots they'll make her look good, she shined in that 6-way match Backlash, her athleticism can be translated well into her becoming a better wrestler if she gets put in there with someone like Becky and Nattie, and as RRM said, AJ Lee vs Naomi back in NXT was a very good match.
> 
> 3rd and finally, I didn't get the trolling because legit so people used that thing in wrestling "he stole X's move" " Michelle McCool stole the Styles Clash" this is the stupidest argument I have EVER seen, if every innovator only used his moves and no one else could, then , I don't even know how to conclude that sentence.
> 
> Anw, I don't get this supposed rivalry here between both fans, Becky's clearly the superior ring worker, Alexa has been great as a character, both of them are good friends and travel together, and both of them are much more capable in the ring that was shown, where's Becky's diverse move-set of suplexes and submissions? where's Alexa's Code-Green/Last-Call and 450 Splash? when have they had a 1 on 1 clean match that was actually supposed to go out there and tear down the house? The cage match looked to have been good, first time in a while a divas match got "this is awesome" and as watching on TV we missed 4min of it, and only saw 8min of the action. But I'm not convinced and won't be, because I've seen both of them at their best, that this is "just their best work".


(I am going to tart off by saying I don't hate Becky I find her work quiet enjoyable)
I did make a mistake about the WM match my bad

Well I think Naomi has she was on fire in 2015 and now she just ok maybe not as bad as I was saying (Backlash and the match her and Alexa had after their NO Mercy (Freedy Alexa)

Yeah if only HBK did a superkick.............. bye bye Young Bucks


I think both the fan bases (all of them for that matter) need to stp this all out war that is going on somewhere what good does it do to say Dean (for example) sucks and then give no context?
The guy above tried to make a argument and some points are valid (others are dumb) that alone puts him above 75% of people on here at the moment.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

nyelator said:


> First off look at the bold now look at the gifs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is out of the way
> *I know DELETE and he thinks Finn is the best on the roster so you would be wrong their.*
> On how over she is (not her hometown 4 states away actully)https://www.youtube.com/watchv=ICvCd8QxESY
> Becky has faced Brie,Fox,and much worse than Alexa but nice fabrication
> She was the clear weak link and obviously added to take the fall in the triple threat can't recall one thing she did in that match.
> Rated by who?


Are the ratings not crap?
Womens wrestler, I even ask him posts ago. Dude stop defending him. Those matches with Brie and Fox don't get rated. Mostly only big matches do.(championship) You should definitely watch that mania match again, Becky was great and it was with one eye.


That link is dead, but it's probably Alexa getting a good reaction in a Smarky city(Chicago), while she gets no reaction with the non-Smark crowd which funnily enough are more casuals.

Dude we have to stop this negativity. We both should just be happy that both our girls just main evented.:becky2


----------



## nyelator

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Are the ratings not crap?
> Womens wrestler, I even ask him posts ago. Dude stop defending him. Those matches with Brie and Fox don't get rated. Mostly only big matches do.(championship) You should definitely watch that mania match again, Becky was great and it was with one eye.
> 
> 
> That link is dead, but it's probably Alexa getting a good reaction in a Smarky city(Chicago), while she gets no reaction with the non-Smark crowd which funnily enough are more casuals.
> 
> Dude we have to stop this negativity. We both should just be happy that both our girls just main evented.:becky2


(It was not a smark city BTW)
Yes we should I have a suggestion for this argument https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWL90wryyOw


----------



## bonkertons

SDL has been doing a great job with the main events lately. No random multi-man tags between the top guys to end shows. Always matches with either something big on the line or some kind of intrigue. Plus a nice assortment of talent and typically not always the same people, which is surprising considering the thin roster. Just going back the last couple of months:

1) Alexa(c) vs Becky - Steel Cage Match for the SDL Women's Title
2) John Cena vs Baron Corbin
3) The Miz(c) vs Dean Ambrose - IC Title
4) AJ Styles(c) vs Baron Corbin vs Dolph Ziggler - WWE Championship
5) Dolph Ziggler vs Baron Corbin - #1C Match(requested by Ziggler)
6) Dean Ambrose vs The Miz vs Dolph Ziggler vs Luke Harper - #1C Four Way Elimination Match
7) The Miz(c) vs Dean Ambrose - IC Title
8) American Alpha vs Wyatt/Orton - #1C to the SDL Tag Titles

Prior to that is when you get in to some of the AJ/Ellsworth stuff which was hard to watch at times, but overall this past stretch has been pretty damn good. Only one repeat match(Miz/Ambrose) but they both worked and both felt important. The only match that didn't have something on the line was Cena/Corbin but it still felt like an important match: Cena's first match back(IIRC) and Corbin with all that momentum going against the top guy in the company. 

IMO Smackdown is doing a great job with ending their shows. No filler bullshit and they've been keeping it fresh and not overexposing guys(IE Rollins/Reigns/Owens - who are in the main event seemingly ever show). Hopefully they keep it up.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I gotta say Orton looks like such a dweeb eating roll up pun losses to Ambrose and losing to back duplexes to American Alpha.


----------



## kristie wilson

SDLive has just been killing it!!


----------

